# The Hopeful Muskateers : part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home Muskateers  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Laura -   for Friday. I am sure all will be fine  

Rachel x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Rachel.

Good morning ladies! Hope you're both having a lovely day.
Chat later. At last - it's the BIG day tomorrow  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

YAY!!!  Laura's big day is almost here!!!    Can't wait to hear sweetie - shall be thinking of you!!  Hope you are feeling ok and had a lovely day!!

Hi Lily!!  Hope you're day has been good too - lovely sunshine here today.  Shame I was stuck at work!

Got a bit of a sore throat today and glands up in neck - I better be ok by weekend and for next week!

Chat later girls

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Rachel -  

Hi Girls just quickie from me, not long been home, been on team away day today wasgood fun but shattered.

Anyway Boobs arenot hurting at all today so feeling very anxious.  But will know tomorrow.

I must sleep. Hope your both okey cokey.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LAURA - WILL BE THINKING OF YOU!!!!​Do text asap!! or I shall be frantic....

Hi June - hope your throat is feeling better?

Busy day. So much better for sunshine though. Off to the International mkt tomorrow that comes to town now and again.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm in shock.  There was a beautiful little baby with a heart beat pumping away, and then another, and then another!  We are completely in shock. There was also a sac which looked empty so she doubts that will progress but am back in 2 weeks for another scan.  There was a pool of blood which she said may cause some bleeding.  Also she told me to go back to my GP and ask to referred to a mulitple birth specialist.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeeeehhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I knew it would be triplets!!!  WOW how wonderful!!!  See sweetie knew it would all be ok, ye of little faith!!!!  No wonder you feel tired!!!!!

REST plenty and look after that trio!!!

CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where is Lily She hasn't  replied to my text or come on here...

Thanks June I'm still a bit shell shocked.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, sorry! It's been one heck of a tricky day but I won't discuss that now. I only got one text and that was about 6pm? I was driving at the time, but pulled over immed and replied!

How are you feeling? What did the hospital say? Your clinic in Turkey really is amazing!! Have you told them? What about your mum?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily, I was worried about you, I knew something must have happened as otherwise you'd had replied sooner!  Is all ok?

June -You doing any jogging this weekend?

I'm still a bit    I don't know what to do or where to start!!

Not told mum yet, did try to call her this morning but she was out.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Kind of. LO poorly - was sneezed on last week at clinic by little boy she was hugging who had a runny nose too! Now she has chest infection, high temp, so much stuff coming out of her nose it's unreal and won't eat which DH is putting down to a sore throat as he has it now too. They're both coughing awfully too. DH is also aching allover, so LO is probably too. It was so stressful yesterday as we spent ages in drs then hosp as her chest is bad. Haven't slept much for 2 days. Then to top it all my Mob isn't working properly. I can't wait to dispose of it. Two people have said they've sent txts this week, then phoned me when I didn't reply. They both came through immediately with yours yesterday evening, like you cleared the bung or something I am going to sort out a phone immed as I can't have this happen. Imagine if it did the same in 8 months time when you go into labour!!!!

Your head must be all over the place! When can you see a consultant who will go through everything with you and put your mind at rest? Many women have carried 3 or more, so don't worry about the pregnancy. Are you worried about coping afterwards? You were thinking of moving - do you need to before they come? What about work, when will you tell them and when can you get signed off? I really feel for you as having 3 is a worry and a bit scarey!! but I fully appreciate you are not going to want to feel or sound on here like you don't want all 3. Plus after all this time and being so scared wondering if you will ever get pregnant that of course you want all 3 not necessarily at once though. You will be ok. There is so much support out there for new mums and for those with more than one. Once you're fully in the system and see the consultant you will have so much attention and support, you'll feel like the Queen.

Love you lots, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well we don't have much time, triplets come at about 32 weeks so that make me due 5th december!  Also I've been reading you are normally out on bed rest at 20 weeks which is only 13 weeks away so we either need to have a mad rush now to move, or try to get as ready as we can and move after we've had them... both seem a nightmare!

As for work I guess I will get signed off about 20 weeks if thats when they put you on 'bed rest'.  Weirdly i'm not that worried about afterwards (I guess I should be), but its the pregnancy itself that worries me.  I just can't lose 3 little babies, can you imagine, giving birth and not having a baby to take home.  I'm getting upset now just thinking about it.

Anyway, poor LO and DH, have they given her anythign for the infection?  Bet your shattered.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Told my mum and dad.  Mum just burst into tears and said its the best news she's ever had!  Sometimes I worry over nothing!  I feel so much better now.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I'm so pleased for you. It certainly helps if 'mum' is pleased   and will hopefully be there to support. I think you need signing off before 20 weeks otherwise you'll be in bed rest and not able to prepare anything. When's the next scan? When will you see a consultant? How often do they scan you with triplets?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Lily if I can I will get signed off as early as possible i do have a stressful job and do alot of traveling.  To be honest I don't know much about the suporrt I'll get, guess I'll ahve to wait until I see the consultant after my referral by the GP on Tues.   I'm back for another scan to check on them on the 19th which is just under 2 weeks away.

Hows LO and DH?  You not coming down with it too I hope?

Nieces party was lovely, my mum made an announcement and cried again!!

Hi June!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wow Laura - your life is never going to be the same again, not now everyone knows.  

Here's to the next scan and consultant visit.

LO is a bit better. They put her on a nebuliser at the hospital yesterday which really helped. DH has serious man flu and going for every bit of sympathy he can get.... has got me making him special hot drinks and bringing down a duvet for the sofa for him. Anyway he's in bed now, so hopefully tomorrow will be brighter....

Hi June. How are you doing?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep everyone knows, I'm feeling much better and starting to get a little excited!    Someone has contcted the other lady who had triplets in Feb and she has been in touch which is helpful she has just given me the name of the best muliples consultant and I've just downloaded the referral form on the net so will take that into the drs on Tue.  Hope they agree to it.  They are normally pretty good.

I'm on  the sofa with the duvet too!  Hope everyone is feeling better in the morning.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies!!

Great to hear your mum is so pleased Laura - that is lovely!!    Makes it seem more real now eh?   Good luck with the GP on Tuesday - hope they refer you to the consultant you want!  Maybe you should get signed off by GP sooner rather than later and then have maternity leave from the 20 weeks if they would let you?  Look after you and them little sweetpeas!!  Girl and 2 boys!!!??  How exciting....        

Oh Lily - sorry to hear LO and DH not well!   No wonder you haven't slept, bless you!!  I hope they get well soon and you don't end up getting it!!  Be sure to look after yourself too!  

It's my Birthday today, so have had visitors and been out visiting!!!  Took DP shopping yesterday to choose some clothes for my pressie and then could hardly see anything I liked!!   Ended up with a nice top, trousers  and some perfume!  He was going to take me out for a meal tonight, but instead I have him cooking me duck and roasted veggies and will chill out with a drink!  I have a sore throat still and 4 mouth ulcers that are very painful  .  

Hope you are both having restful days and have the lovely sunshine we have here!!

Love to you both and the baba's

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE!!​
              ​
Your DH sounds so lovely June , glad he's spoiling you. Sorry to hear about the sore throat, hope it's better asap. Had a lovely time in the sunshine today planting butternut squash, marrows, courgettes and pumpkin. Think I may have enough to sell on the roadside as my germination rate seems to have been higher than anticipated. 

Hi Laura - how's you? Told anyone else yet? Hope you're eating well and getting rest? Regarding moving house - how long do you think you could manage where you are? I'm worried you'd be better moving pre-birth as postnatally you're going to have enough on energy and time wise just getting used to the new family. xxx Suppose house moving isn't necessarily a fast thing though either, to get it in before?

Bye for now.

Love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday June!!!!!    Hope you had lovely day!!!  

Lily, the plan is to move in the next couple of months, we are renting out our place and renting another so hopefully won't be too long.  We need to paint the flat but that should just take a couple of weekends.  We need to move before I'm 20 weeks as don't want the stress after that.... I plan to lay in bed, come on FF and do internet shopping!

Told my boss today, he as over the moon for us.

Got Gp in the mornig to try to get referral to fancy multiple birth specialist in london.... wish me luck!  I must admit my Gp's all seem to just do what I ask.... I go in with a list and they just do it... not really very professional but suits me!

How is LO?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How'd you mean? Do you mean you're going to rent out the flat you're in and then rent another for yourselves? Suppose you'll then sell and buy? Glad your boss took it so well. Is that work over with then for a few years Just wondered if many women with triplets go back to work? Let us know what the GP says?

Hi June. Hope you had a good night with DH. Did you get to see much of the sunshine today? It was incredibly hot here - got in the car this afternoon and the steering wheel nearly burnt my hand!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't see me going back to work for a long time.... I do have some savings but i guess we will just have to tighen our belts.  No reason why we can't live on Tims money.  We can't sell our flat at the moment as we bough it from the council and have to have it another 3 years, so yes we will rent it and then rent out a house. We could get another mortgage but not sure now is a good time to buy and we don't really want to use our savings on a house.. we need our money for baby stuff x 3!

Right I need to get to bed.

Night night. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night sweetie pie!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
So, what did the dr say?
About your flat, wouldn't the council make allowances for such special circumstances?

Hi June. Hope you had a good day at work? Any further with new work plans?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We don't really plan to sell the flat anyway to be honest, we haven't got the time to do buying and selling anyway.

Dr was a bit strange, referred me to the local hospital and gave me some eye drops for my hayfever.  Thats about it nothing exciting.

Feeling so tired but people keep calling and waking me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello June - Where are you


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry been AWOL.  Am off from work this week and end up at the Drs yesterday morning as have bad infection in mouth and have had ear pain and swollen glands.......has been so painful!!!   Taking antibiotics and seems to be getting a bit better this evening!  Haven't been able to go see DPs parents as we planned to do yesterday.......

Glad your boss was pleased Laura!!!  So you didnt get to go to London to see specialist then?  That's a shame!  Hope you are resting when you can    

Hi Lily - how are you and LO?  Been lovely again today  - hope you've been enjoying the sunshine!  No further work plans unfortunately!  The job front seems to have gone a bit quiet and what jobs are about seem to not be paying that great!  Shall keep looking, although haven't in last week I must admit!! 

Am tired so might go to bed to read for a while..

Night ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Sorry to hear you're poorly  . Hope you can get out in the sun, even to sit and read - help recuperation.  

Hi Laura, Your dr sounds strange - was it your normal one? Or maybe you see different each time? Hope you're resting early, you sound tired.... bound to be with 3 little people to make....

Night both of you.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Lily - There are about 8 dr's at my surgery, I normally ask to see the lady but as I wanted a quick referral I just went with whoever.

June - Poor you.    Earache is so horrid.  Hoping you are better soon.

Well I had a little bleeding last night and cramps, I can't work out how much of the pain is in my head and how much is real.  I'm hoping it was just that 4th sac disbursing or the blood pool they saw on the scan, seems to have stopped now.  Anyway I called the EPU this morning they said not to worry take some parcetamol and rest, so I'm home today.  I wonder how many times I will google 'miscarriage' today!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura, don't!! If anything google 'perfect pushchairs for triplets' or look at estate agents' sites for the flat you want to move to! The hospital told you to expect a bleed, so alls going as expected. You're bound to have some pain with it too. Hope you're treating yourself to something lovely, you deserve it!  

Hi June. Hope you're feeling better?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - How you feeling?

Lily - I know tim told me off for being so pessimistic but I'm so scared something will go wrong.  

Well been asleep most of the day, no more bleeding but still lots of pains.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello  

Laura -glad to hear you have taken day off and taking it easy today!!  As Lily says, they did say to expect a bleed, but I do understand why you have been concerned, and it is hard to be postive all the time so don't beat yourself up over that - you are only human sweetie!   Backache is normal too as I am sure you lovely baba's are growing and making themselves more at home each day!   I hope you continue resting and stay home again tomorrow if you think you need to rest more!  

Hi Lily - how are you doing today?

I am starting to feel much better thanks girls!  My tongue is still very sore though and now the witch has made her appearance so got period pain!!!  At least I'm not at work though!!   Am off to London tomorrow to do the tourist thing, then lunch then flotation tank (it is a tank full of warm water with epsom salts, you layback and float and relax with soft music for an hour...is brilliant!!!)

Final of Apprentice tonight!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh June thats sounds lovely!!!  Where are you doing that!!?

Yes Final Apprentice tonight! CAn't wait!

Not sure about work tom, in 2 minds, I have a meeting in Brighton and so it will be a easy day but does mean if I'm feeling rubbish i will have to drive back feeling rubbish. Guess I'll see how I feel in the morning.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Is a place called Floatworks at Thrale Street, SE1.....www.floatworks.com

Glad you are looking after yourself Laura....   If you don't feel right tomorrow then don't go!  You and the trio must come first!!  

Chat laters

xxx



/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
June, hope you enjoy tomorrow, sounds rather lovely. Is anyone sharing the flotation experience with you??

Hi Laura, glad to hear no more bleeding. Do you think you'll go to work then? Like June says, go only if you're sure. Only 4 things matter now....

Well Apprentice was a good watch although the first half of the task was a bit painful and cringeworthy. When it started I though immediately that Claire and Lee would get fired, but was relieved they didn't if only to wipe Alex's smugness off his face. Claire will be alright - Karren Brady even said she'd give her a job.... Lee should get a lot out of it.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm glad Lee won, he was nice.

Had dry blood again this morning, no pains though so thik its just staff loitering from yesterday.  Don't seem to have any symptoms.  No sore boobs, no sickness, no constipation.    Worried.

Gonna go to work.  Hoping that my symptoms will return if I do more than lay on sofa.  

June is it today your flaoting?!  If so have fun

Hi Lily, hows DH ad LO now?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well no pains is good news! Good idea getting out of the house. Better to get a bit of exercise anyway whilst you can   ! Wish I could scan you everyday to reassure you  .

DH and LO much better. Off to visit family tomorrow, back Sat night.

Hope you have a great day June.

Love Lily. xxx It's raining here  .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Raining here too! 

Yeah be good to get out, nice easy meeting then will meet my friend for dinner after.  

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily forget to tell you my friend at work was saying she would like to buy a nursery.. I said I have a mate who owns one (you) and she said where and I told her and she said 'oh is it blah blah' and I said yes and she said she has ordered lots of things from you!!!  What a small world a!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey! Hope they're all growing well


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night ladies,
Hope you're both ok?

Off 'up North' tomorrow morning; will be back on Sat night.

Love to you both   .
Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just home. To tired to write much.  Hope you are both well.

So Lily where is 'up north', I call where you are up north!!  

How was your floating June?

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Lily.... hope your back later missing you!

June..... we want details of your fancy day out!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Well I am cream crackered!!!!  I'm on a 4 day course that started today doing healing and was brilliant day, but am so tired with all the listening and learning (not to mention all the food!) 

My day out in London was good, but very tiring!  Went to the British Museum to start with, then had a pub lunch in the end, looked around a few shops and then went for our float.  I found it hard to relax this time and my shoulders were so painful, which apparently is normal to start with when you totally relax, but my left shoulder continued to be painful all the way through and has been hurting ever since!!!  Must have major tension in it me thinks!!!  We then went to a market and bought lots of lovely cheeses, then came home and stuffed our faces!!!!  

How are you doing Laura - has the spotting stopped now?  Hope you're resting when you can and having a lovely weekend!

Hi Lily!  How was your trip up North?  Where up north did you go?

Catch ya later ladies, am off to have a bath and chill for a while!

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Answer: York  .

Finally back, normalised and ready for bed. Had a lovely time with DH's family, spot of shopping round York, few meals out then spot of shopping round Lincoln on way home, bit more food and another cappucino! Back to work and reality tomorrow....

So, Laura, how are you? When's your next scan? How's Tim? Has he got himself a new truck yet, to carry you all about in  ?

June, your day sounds great. I love cheese too. Trying not to buy any at the moment to lose some weight. Been getting brie as DH likes it but I don't go mad for it. Hope you enjoyed your bath and evening?

Off to delete a load of spammy emails....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back Lily!!!  York, never been heard its nice.  Been to Lincoln, liked it there.  Hope normality is not too grim!!  Cold your holiday be eeked out til monday  

June - Yeah tension sound like to me.. have to go back for another float next week!!

I'm ok, Tim has been decorating the hall and as usual not really thought about it so there is paint everywhere!  Also he has invited hismother over today, even though I spoke to her on wed and said it wasn't really a weekend.  And I'd told tim that.  So in protest I'm heading out to my dad's to see him and will then lioter about. Not happy, was lokikng forward to lazing on the sofa. 

Ah well.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How was your day? Hope you managed to avoid Tim's mum   - she obviously likes seeing you! How frustrating though when she doesn't take no for an answer. How are you feeling? What time's the next scan?

You haven't been to York?! It's so wonderfully relaxed for a city, and modern but with such history. I find it one of the best cities to shop, especially at Christmas. I'm sure it wouldn't take long on the train!

Hi June, hope you've had a good weekend?

Been online shopping - found an MP3 player! Sony Walkman should do the trick and a cable to connect to the car stereo for 99p on ebay.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

In the end, Tim called her and told her he was busy with decorating and I was over my dad's as fathers day so she didn't come!  

I've done something awful. I went to a coupld of meetings this morning and the room was hot and it was constant talkng, had two back to back and felt like death, head was spinning and hnds were shaking etc and then they bought in a big plate of hot dogs covered with onions...... and its all i could smell and I thought I was gonna pass out.  And I ate one!!!  I've not eaten meat in 18 years (well there may have been acouple of drunken bacon sarnies during my late teens!), can you imagine, all the things I could have eaten, maybe a piece of free range chicken?  No a scabby factory farmed hot dog! I'm apauled at myself... they just smelt so good.  

Still feel giddy so heading for a nap.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How's you? Sounds like you were in need of some nourishment! Aren't you carrying anything around with you? If you start getting nauseous you'll certainly need to then as eating little and often helps, plus as the babies grow you'll be having to eat more regularly too as you'll get full quicker. Are you getting good protein intake breakfast, lunch and dinner? Crikey Laura I'm worried about you as you're not taking enough care of yourself!!   Although your babies will get the nourishment they need from you, they'll be zapping any stores of carbs, iron, vits etc you have, so to prevent getting light headed, anaemic etc, please look after yourself  .

Hi June, How are you?

Just looking online for a short break to the Lake District...

Love to you both, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh nice another little break.  

I am trying toeat well, but I know I need to get more organised.  Its hard at work as often I don't get a break, today I got 15 mins inbetween meetings to grab lunch.

I really should think about getting some time off, sure my GP would sign me off.  Am very tired.

HI June!

Right off for a bath!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

First day back at work today and was a shock to the system!!  God I really need to get out of there!!  Got my appraisal tomorrow so shall see how that goes - get my list of moans out.... 

Laura - don't beat yourself up about eating a hotdog - there is next to no meat in them anyway, but even if there was your body obviously needed it!!!  I think you are right to think about getting signed off - you cant grow 3 baba's only only 15mins lunch!!!  No wonder you are tired!  

Hi Lily - lovely - your break sounds good!  How are you?  LO will soon be a year old I see!  Bless!   Bet the time has flown for you!

Chat later girls

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June.

Maybe we can both retire?  We both hate work a!  Shall we?

Just in need a snooze.  Back later.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Lovely to hear from you June. Make sure you let them have it tomorrow   - you're after another job, afterall  .

Hi Laura. What time's the scan tomorrow - please txt as I'll be thinking of you  . Hope you've got a restful weekend ahead? Have you looked into any new rentable properties?

Busy day as usual. Taking the afternoon off tomorrow which I'm looking forward to. LO fell forward off her potty tonight  , straight on to hard tiles and has right shiner and lump/black bruise on her forehead. Granny coming in the morning too - what a bad mother I'm gonna look  .

Off shopping....
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello sweeties

Yeh, brilliant idea - let's retire!!!  Need to win the lottery first though - if I win, I shall give you both a share so you can take it easy!!   

Laura - is tomorrow you scan?  I must be gone crazy, I thought it was Friday!!!  Good luck huni - shall be thinking of you and looking forward to your news!

Lily - indeed I shall - I no longer give a monkey's ass what they think!!    Today I found out some work I thought and was told had been done wasn't and I needed the information for stats I have to do weekly - I went into boss and asked if he had the figures on papercopy, as I wasnt going to do it all from scratch and add to spreadsheet like they should have done, as wasn't in the mood to do all that!!  He said nothing just handed me the paper copy!!!    I know I will get lots of BS tomorrow in my appraisal, but I am going to just say it like it is and see what happens!  If they sack me, they would be doing me a favour as it would move me on quicker!!!    Shall let you know how it goes!!!  

Poor LO, bless!!  You are not a bad mother, accidents happen!!  Put some arnica cream on her bump and that will help bring out bruise and heal quicker!  Won't do her any harm as natural!  Hope you have a good day with granny tomorrow!!

Best drink my tea and go to bed I guess!    

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So ladies, how was the scan and appraisal?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Lily

Been waiting to see how Laura's scan went??  Do you know? 

How are you doing?  How was your afternoon and how was Granny?  

Appraisal went quite well!  I told manager I wanted a payrise the same as tanker drivers 14%   and that I wanted my job title changed to reflect the job change, that I still dont know the full details of, but I am meeting with him again on Wednesday and have to bring ideas of projects I would like to work on etc and he will do the same.  I then get to say yes or no to any suggestions he puts forward.  Shall have to think about it, as my mind is already half out of the door, so wasn't thinking about what I might want to do there!!!  Shall see how it all goes, but carry on looking elsewhere in the meantime!  He apologied that he couldnt do more to get my money back   and was so nice about everything it made it difficult to be mad, but again I expressed my disappointment and unhappiness with the situation and how I would have walked out that day if I could have afforded to.  He said he understood completely!!  

Laura - where are you - want to know how things went.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Scan went well, consultant did it this time, he was very nice, took lots of time pointing things out to me.... I have good yolk sacs apparently!    I had 4 people in there for the scan! They all wished us well as we went and told me to bring them back to see them!  They were not happy with my GP for not sorting my antinatal appointment.  I will call them tomorrow to chase it.

The 4th Sac had collapsed but was still there they said that wil cause bleeding until its gone, the pool of blood had gone too.

Lily - So how the wee ones head?  Thats bubba's for you.   Are you potty training her?  Wow thats early!  Hows it going?

June - Sound like you you gave em what for at work.    Good.  So have you got a lottery ticket then?  

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic news Laura - I knew all would be well!!!  For a minute I read it as YOU having four in there, as in 4 baba's......    So at least now you don't have to worry if you have anymore spotting!  How many weeks are you now?  How are you feeling?  Get onto that GP girl and give him what for    Even though, calm and tranquil should be the order of the day for you now! 

I do the lottery on-line a month at a time!!      

Chat later - going to have a bath! 

Hi Lily


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh yeah it does read a bit liek that!!  

Enjoy your bath!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Great news Laura, love the ticker. My how your life's gonna change!!!! I've been imagining 3 LO's and it's nigh impossible! Think Tim will have to hand in his notice too!! Or get an au pair. Found any places to rent yet?

Hi June. Sounds like you stood up for yourself well today - good for you. Hope something just right comes along soon.

LO fine. Yes DH started potty training her a few weeks ago and she responded. Has a wee every morning (dry nappy overnight) and every afternoon.

Off to do some online shopping....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Love the ticker too Laura!!!!  How wonderful 3 little Laura's and Tim's...........  

Wow.......LO is doing really well Lily - clever little girl she is!!!  

Chat later sweeties.....need to go get a cup of tea!!!  So pleased finish early on a Friday!!!!  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Lily - Wow thats great, thats quite early for potty training isn't it? Thats a huge step (and will save you a small fortune I expect too!).

June - Yay its the weekend!!!  

I'm in bed with the laptop, had a snooze and just going to snooze most of the evening!

Lily you'll be pleased to know I'm being alot more organised with my food, always having lots of cereal bars and banana's in my bag for eating and I feel much better.

As for renting the place my sister has taken it upon herself to find us a place to move into!  She doesn't work and loves these sort of missions, I doubt we will move til about September as we have things to do here first.  All the places she has found so far are very close to her!!!  Bless her!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Hope you enjoyed your cup of tea June  ? What's the plan for the weekend - floating around anywhere??

So, Laura, glad to hear you've been snoozing  . Sounds like your sister is very excited about your news. Has she children of her own? Will she be a good help once they arrive?

Hunting for a new cooker....
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Snoozing and eating is all I seem to do!! 

So new cooker... what you thinking?  I have gas.  Bet you will get a lovely big cooker to bake lots of nice things in? 

My sister has wanted me to have a baby for years!  She will be a great help when they arrive. She emailed me today and said she is desperately trying to get  a house down her road so she can pop in every day!  yeah she has a boy and a girl who are 8 and nearly 10.  Lovely kids.

Right I'm off to wash and brush my teeth and do my progeterone and then bed.

Do you know if you can turn off your online status on face book?  Everytime I go on people I'm trying to avoid start talking to me!! Very annoying.  

I'll check when I'm back see if yo've posted if not will be night night from me. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't know about the online status thing. Maybe unsubscribe from instant messaging?

When's your next scan? How are you feeling in yourself?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm feeling ok to be honest, just really tired.  Have done nothing other than just going to work and coming home and sleeping.  Wish I could find some energy as we have so much to do. I'm hoping I'll get some after 12 weeks?  Hungry all the time too.

I have no more appointments, I've been referred to midwife and consultant but not heard anything so will sort out the numbers this weekend and chase them on Monday.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Agreed. I shouldn't try too much for another 5-6 weeks. Your body is tired for a reason, so let it do what it has to do and your energy will return.

As for cooker, DH wants a range, maybe with a slow cooker compartment as we do a lot of casseroles etc. He wants anthracite finish, I like cream or green...

Night!
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey, just realised you're 8 weeks already, so only 4 weeks to the big 12 - wow!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm nearly 9!!! 

Night night. XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies....

Good luck with the range cooker hunting Lily!!  I love ranges, my sister has one and it is fantastic, especially at Christmas when we all go over for dinner!  

Wow Laura ...you are almost 9 weeks - as Lily says, listen to your body and go with it.  It must be very tiring making 3 little ones..... 

I am really tired today - and not going to do too much if I can help it.  Not sure why, but have had pain around my left incision and around area last few days......soreness and odd stabbing pain if touched.  I'm wondering if it is nerves coming back to life as it all feels a bit numb around there.  It isnt nice though and I have to do the race for life tomorrow (in the rain it seems!!! ).  Oh well, bit of rain never hurt anyone!!! 

What are you ladies doing?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Housework!   Feels good when it's done though.... Sorry to hear about the pain June, hope it feels better by tomorrow for the big race - will be thinking of you.... 

Hope you're having a good rest Laura.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

June sorry your in pain. Hope it sorts itself out for tomorrow, when I did race for life it was boiling hot that was horrible too... least you'll keep nice and cool while jogging. 

Housework.... Lily thats what I need to be doing too.... still in bed at the moment!  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Didn't realise you did race for life too Laura! Now you two are making me feel very lazy....

Hope it hasn't rained too much on you June? Let us know how you got on?

Hi Laura. How are you 4 today? Off swimming soon, then to granny's. Housework has taken me all weekend, mainly as I kept procrastinating. Bought a new top and trousers yesterday as I was in need of something 'fresher' looking iykwim.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck June!!  Weather looks good for you!! 

Its was a few years ago Lily!! I'm really pretty unfit now!

I'm thinking about going to the shops?  But can't be bothered.  Have loads to do here and Tim has buggered off on his bike again.  New clothes are good and most ofmine don't reallyfit too well at the moment.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

YAY!!!!  I done it!!!  Surprised myself that I actually managed to run so much!!  At times I was ahead of my sister and little neice and had to wait for them every so often!  Think the atomosphere of it all just keeps you going!!  It is a lovely day too, which helped! Wasn't too hot as the wind kept us cool (most of the time!)

Laura - maybe you should go shopping for some new clothes that will fit better and spoil yourself - you deserve it!!  How are you feeling today?

Lily - hope your trousers and new top are nice!  And you are far from lazy - you are always on the go and off swimming too!!  Enjoy!  Hope Granny is ok!  I still have housework to do, but am a bit easier on myself nowadays - there was a time I would kill myself trying to do everything, but have learned from it.  This afternoon I am going to relax after my busy morning!

Chat later girls

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done June!!! 

I did go shopping in the end, got someoil for my stretch marks, did look at maternity wear but just couldn't quite get mysefl to buy any, did buy a couple of size 14/16 tee-shirts.  They should hide things I hope for another couple of weeks! 

Lily I was thinking of going swimming today too, but not sure if I am allowed?  You think it would be ok? I've handed my notice in at gym so only have a month left of swimming if I can do it!

Hope you had a good time at granny's! Tell us something funny that she said!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Again

Glad you bought yourself something in the end Laura! Hope they keeps things covered for you for a while!   Am would have thought swimming would be ok for you as it is gentle, but if worried you could always ask the Dr to make sure?

Hi Lily - yes do tell us a funny story from Granny!  I do love characters!

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Said nothing funny this weekend - sorry! However, I was trying to reacquaint her with her digital camera. She's still using her steam driven one as every time the chemist develop her photos they give her a free film - clever. Anyway, I charged it up and explained she could look at her photos every week on our pc before getting them printed, then passed it to her. Well she knows it's a point and shoot camera (don't need to look through viewfinder), so she looked at it for a couple of seconds, turned it round and pressed click, only to take a photo of her own tummy!

About swimming Laura. Personally I wouldn't. My GP told me not to take LO until after the first 3 lots of injections as they're not guaranteed the cleanest of places. However, if it's something you would really enjoy and as it's so good for you, then perhaps the possible chance of any probs, is offset by the benefits. Double check with the hospital. How are you today?

Hi June. Well done on the race. How much did you raise? How far did you run? Hope you don't ache too much today?

Off to bed soon. Very tired. Perhaps should take a leaf out of your book June and not be so hard on myself as methinks I'm overdoing it bit....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you both on this sunny day!?   I am home from work a bit early as had to go see Dr re my pain around left incision site.  She hopes it is nerves coming back to life as I suspected, but if it doesnt settle by a couple of months she will send me back to see gynea    I also asked her about mouth ulcers I keep getting and she thinks I am rundown, but has also given me a form to get a full blood count done to make sure there isnt anything else going on.  Apparently aneamia can be a cause!

What have you been doing today Lily?  You shouldn't be too hard on yourself hun - rest when you can and enjoy LO.  

Laura - how are you doing?  Hope you are getting plenty of rest and not working too hard!  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just a quickie as shattered. Boss on leave this week so I'm in charge so can't bunk off early!

I'm fine still really tired not much to report. CAlled hospital today to chase up my consult appointment.  After many attempts I'm no better off, they have my referral and my scan and appointment are in the process of being made so just need to wait for the call. 

Such a pain, why can't they be more efficient, its been 2 weeks since the gp referred me and still nothing!

Anyway how are you girls?

June you aching?

Lily - hows you?

Well its crime watch now!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope you all ok??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you? How frustrating about the hospital . However, once you're fully in the system I'm sure you will be well looked after. Don't know how you're managing to concentrate on work - there must be so much planning going on in your head!

Hi June, sounds like you need to take it easy too! Let us know how you get on with the blood test. Had mine checked today - they're still checking up on my thyroid.... How's work and your DH/DP?
Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Lily - How is your thyroid?

June - Where are you?!

I'm ok, got a letter this evening for the mdwife... for tomorrow morning!  Very helpful! SO have to call in tomorrow and make up excuses why not going to work in the morning and go, have 2 meetings in the the morning to cancel... makes me look very disorganised.  

Anyway at least get things rolling so will have some news tomorrow.  Feel like I've got nothing to tell you at the moment I just seem to work and then come home and sleep.  No room in my head for anything at the moment!

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies...

How are you both today?

Yay Laura - your first midwife appointment tomorrow - that's good news!!  Shame not much notice - they could have rang you eh!  Don't worry about work - meetings are always there, but this is time for you and your little tribe in ya belly!!!    Let us know how it goes?  How are you feeling apart from the tiredness?

Hi Lily - how is your thyroid?  Do you have to have regular checks?  I haven't had bloodtest yet, shall go tomorrow after work to get it done as finish at 2pm on Friday's!!  YAY!!!  Still have a mouth full of ulcers on my tongue - have about 4 at the last count!!!  Is horrible!!!  I am going to eat more 'live' yoghurt to try and build up my good bacteria and relax when I can!  Could be the stress of work with all the changes etc  Isn't so bad at the moment, have been told of some projects I am likely to be doing and hoping they should add more interest!  Still keepiing an eye out for new job though!!  

Had reflexology after work today and feel very relaxed a the moment!  DP had my dinner ready when I got home and made me a nice salad to take to work for lunch today and bought me breakfast in bed this morning!!!  He must be after something!!!   To be fair, he does cook when he is not working nights, bless him!  I even got him to do all the hoovering and clean the bathroom today cos he had a day off work!!!  Told him I was run down and he needed to help more.....looks like he listened!! 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June, sounds like you are a bit run down... I'm sure liquorace helps ulcers? And marmite!    Glad you are being pampered,sounds like you have a good one there!

Lily you  spurred me into action.... we have been looking at rightmove for places we could move too... gonna go have a alook at some possible areas over the weekend!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
June - what a lovely DP you have. I'm all for natural yoghurt - try some *manuka* honey in it too....

Laura - yay! Glad to hear you're getting on the move - don't forget to look more North .

Off for an unusually early night as I'm shattered....

Back tomorrow.
Love to you both.
Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me too Lily.

Night night honey. XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Lily - Thanks for your advice - I have the yoghurt, but shall have to look at buying some Manuka honey!!!  Will try anything!

Laura - how was the MW appointment?  Hope it went well for you!  Hope you're not working too hard!

Did you both sleep ok?  Hope you are feeling more rested today.

I have been for my bloodtest today and food shopping on way home!  Now sitting down with a cup of tea watching tennis!

Chat later

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Lily - Why so sleepy dear?  Been working too hard or yu think you might be coming down with something?

June - When do you get your results? 

Well I've had a hormanal day, I've managed to cry 3 times since I got home, once from a card I got in the post (thanks Beach) and twice at hollyoaks!!    Midwife was lovely, really positive and jolly, got her number and she gave me my red maternity notes which al feels quite exciting. She said she has had 3 lots of triplest (not personally!  ) and all three sets were fine. So if I'm honest all the professionals I've met so far have been very positive.  So Imust try to be the same.  Also my scan withdrawal will be relieved soon as booked in for another scan next friday and then seeing consultant following week.

Also called my mum to let her know about midwife and they have offered to have me and the babies with them for the first few weeks as then we won't have to move while I'm preg and I will hav help with the babies, seems a good idea i guess but I'm not sure I could cope being smothered by them even for a few weeks,but it will be tough on my own I guess.    I guess its an option.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
June, I got my nan the Manuka honey from Holland and Barrett when she had mouth ulcers last year. Supposed to have fantastic healing properties. Have it with yoghurt or just rub it on to the affected areas. Hope you've a relaxing weekend planned.

Laura. You sound rather hormonal as would be expected. I too cried a lot, usually at soppy films, which was out of character for me. Good of your mum to offer to have you all at their house - is it plenty big enough for 5 extra? IMHO I would move before they arrived. One reason is that although you're tired now, it will pass and then you'll have a few weeks when you'll have more energy than once the babies are here. I only had one, but the first weeks were totally exhausting. Unless of course you wait until the babies are 3 or 4 months old and hopefully sleeping through (could be longer).

My parents stayed with us for the first night and to be honest I was relieved once they'd gone as it allowed us to bond with LO and start the routine we wanted to continue. It also gave DH and I time to realise what had suddenly happened and what we was going to be asked of us and also to work it through together in any quiet moments as to best plans of action for any issues that arose. However, it depends when Tim returns to work. If it's soon after the birth, then he'll be lacking sleep, especially if the babies don't all wake/sleep in same pattern so maybe things would be better for the family if he had space to re-energise for work. One things for sure you will need your parents/sister's help though, whether that's just in the day or more.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily no its only a small house and I don't think the offer includes Tim so after thinking about it we are sticking to our orignal plan of moving soon.  I don't want to be away from tim and he won't want to be away from the babies in those first few weeks.  I will just have to learn to cope. Tim wil get 2 weeks paternity leave but the babies will be in hospital to start with so he may try to arrange to take a little to start with then the rest when they are home, also he has leave to take.  My friends will be wanting to help out and stay too so that won't be able to happen with me at my mums.  Also double breat feeding is somthing I would rather do in private that in front of my dad to be honest! So just need to tell them no thanks now.

Hows you anyway?  Whats planned for the weekend?

Hi June, hows the mouth?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good plan.

We're on nursery today, then have friends round late afternoon. Barbeque at a friends house tomorrow for a birthday celebration....

Just trying to do a bit of VAT (yawn) before lunch, then back outside.... Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yawn! VAT!  Still get out in that sunshine later.  Can't wait to have a garden and have people over for a BBQ!  

We just off to look a possible few areas to move too!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wow thanks Lily for the manuka honey advise  - I shall definitely go and buy some and give it a go!!  How long did it take to help your Nan with her ulcers?  My ulcers are still sore today and have another small one appearing at front of tongue!!  I have been gargling with an essential oil concoction!

Laura - fantastic news that your MW is nice and very positive!!!  That is one less thing to worry about eh!  Glad you have another scan and consultant appointment sorted out!  Think you are probably right to want to stay on your own with Tim to start with, as Lily says, you need time to bond and sort things out together in your own way to start with.  Sure they would come over some days to help though!   

I didn't watch Hollyoaks on E4 last night as didn't want to see Max's exit, as knew it would upset me too!  And I am not having triplets, so have no excuse to be emotional!!

I did intend to rest today, but have just started a springclean on front room!!!  Am sitting down drinking tea when I feel like it though, so don't mind!!  It is a lovely sunny day again, so shall go out in the garden soon - I can see weeds that need pulling!! 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

June - Well done you on the cleaning, I'm just about to start mine!

Well we went to a place called Whitam about 30mins from where I am now, we really liked it.Then stopped in a pub for a fizzy water and now home.... really need to do some cleaning now as place a mess! 

Really feeling alot more alert now, last few weekends I've just slept! Hope its just because I'm nearly 10 weeks not because anything is wrong.... feedback please!!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes Laura - I told you you'd start to feel brighter. Have you told your mum yet you've decided to move instead of take up her offer? Hope she'll still help.... Did you actually see any properties or just the area? Roll on next scan....

Hi June. I've been cleaning too - feels better afterwards doesn't it. Apart from, I took the bedclothes off to wash them and DH just pointed out I hadn't replaced them... Hate that bit. About the ulcers: I can't remember how long my gran was poorly with them, but she got better and they never returned. She used the Manuka honey everyday direct on the areas.

Off to do some shopping.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you today?  Hope you have both had a nice Sunday!

Lily - I went to Tesco where I managed to get the Manuka honey (can't believe the price of it!!) and have put on ulcers earlier this afternoon, and just eaten a teaspoon with some natural honey and strawberrys - lovely!!!  Am with you on the changing  bedclothes - hate that bit too!  Hope the BBQ was good!

Laura - how are you and your little trio doing?  Glad you are starting to feel brighter!  Noticed you are almost 10 weeks now!!!  Hopefully you will get a scan pic on Friday?

Have been out doing some gardening today - mainly weeding and deadheading roses - had a nice lay in first though...love Sunday's when you don't have to get up for anything.

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi you two - how are you both? Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I'm well... a little too well for my liking!  Not tired, no sore boobs.. nothing.    CAn't wait for scan on Friday to chek on them. Should really re-book my scan as its a nuchal and its too early but I really want to know they are ok so I'm going to go and hope they scan me and then re-book my nuchal!  

How are you?

Hi June - Hows the mouth?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sure I'd do the same. If they can't do the proper measurement then they won't and so hopefully an extra scan for reasurance. Glad you're feeling so well. Some people do - you're obviously one of the lucky ones. So did you see any properties on your weekend jolly?

Hi June. Hope you're well? Have you applied your Manuka?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you on this lovely sunny day  ?  

Lily - I have been applying my manuka since Sunday an eating a spoonful everyday too!  2 of my ulcers are moreorless gone, but still have the other 2 - one is particularly painful, but is getting smaller!! 

Laura - it it were me I would have the scan on Friday too - if you have to go back for another scan cos too early, then all the better!  Hope you are still feeling good today?

I tired today as was too hot to sleep last night!  DP just brought me a nice risotto, so going to eat it!  Chat later.

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Feeling quite tired tonight as had alot of walking at work today, not silly tired though.  Other than that I'm fine.  Think I'll have an early night though.

Booked Friday off as leave and working from home on Monday so nice long weekend!  

June glad your mouth is getting better.  

Lily, yes we did seea nice place but its avaliable now but we won't be ready to move for a few months, its out in essex a bit, not sure if we better to be closer to my family though for support? 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Glad the ulcers are improving  .

Hi Laura - what a lovely end of week plan. Wish I could come to the scan with you  .

Must get to bed.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was sick this morning! Odd to have sickness comeon so late?  Been feeling sick all day!

Forgot to say on training tomorrow and working from home monday!  So not back in the office until Tuesday!  

Wish you could come to scan too Lily... hopefully I should get photos this time!

So how you two ladies?


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Good luck tomorrow sweetie!!  Hope you get pics - can't wait to see them!!   Sounds like a lovely long weekend for you then eh - enjoy!!  Sorry to hear you have been sick - lets hope that passes quickly for you!!   

Hi Lily - how are you doing?  Are you planning anything for LO's Birthday?  Bet you can't believe she is nearly a year old!?

I still have a really sore ulcer at the front of my tongue    want it to go now - had enough of it - been applying the manuka honey and eating a spoonful with yogurt all week too!!!

Am off out to La Tasca for something to eat a bit later....Mmmm  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MMmm La Tasca... was haven't been for ages.  We are going to go out for dinner somwhere nice tomorrow, maybe thai, if the scan goes well, although I'm not 12 weeks this is my 12 weeks scan and so seems a bit of a mile stone.  

Lily, I can't believe she is a year old! YEs what are you planning, bet your baking a big cake and having a picnic!    Or maybe off to the zoo?!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Looking forward to your news from the scan....   Re LO, just have 3 friends coming over. Yes, will bake a cake and have a picnic... Goody bag is a plant for them to grow   

Hi June. Really sorry to hear about your ulcers. Did you have the blood test? What's the dr say about them? Thank goodness it's almost the weekend.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls,

Well I went to the post office today to pick up the doppler that one of the other girls sent me through the post and I _think_ I heard them all!  Still nervous aout scan... I have it in my head they are all too small and are not growing. 

Oh party sounds fun!

Hi June! nearly the weekend!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

When's the appointment Laura?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

2pm.... waiting waiting...


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

OOOOOOOHHHH Good luck. Will be thinking of you all  . Let us know asap how you get on xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

All bubba's fine, got pics too so will try to scan them in later.  Littlest measured 10+2 biggest 10+6 but all growing so I guess thats the  main thing.

Tired, off for nap.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow - how so wonderful. Looking forward to seeing the pics. What about the nuchal measurements? When do you see the consultant? How are you feeling other than tired?

Hi June. How are you? Hope it's sunny for you this weekend?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

going back for the nuchal in 2 weeks as this was too early!  Going to see consultant next Thurs so will be good, can ask all my questions then!


Tin is in a right state, he got called to work as a prob with one of his clients not being seen for a couple of weeks, he went round there and she was dead on the floor all decomposed, you can imagine in this heat.   Poor lady.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Crikey - poor lady and Tim. How old was she?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

In her 50's I think. Tim said it was horrible, police think it is suspicious.  Wonder what happened.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh don't Laura, sounds awful. Is Tim a social worker too?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah he's a team manager.  Poor thing.  He's not had anything to eat and is drinking beer... not a good sign!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

      Yay to your 3 beautiful baba's Laura!!!  Fantastic news!!  Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Poor Tim    that must have been just awful for him.  The poor woman eh!  Hope he is feeling a bit better today, bless him.

How are you feeling today?

Lily - how are you today?  The party for LO sounds good!!  Plant is a great idea too!!

I went to see Dr yesterday, mainly cos now I also have infection in hair follicle in arm pit!!  Ouch!!!  He gave me a script for antibiotics, but told him if take em then will make all other stuff worse (ie ulcers/thrush that I am prone to!)  He agreed and said to use savlon on the area all weekend and only get antibiotics if that doesnt get rid of it!!  My blood test was all ok, apart from my iron stores are a bit low, but not enough for me to be aneamic.  He suggested I eat plenty of green veg, watercress, spinach (which I do anyway!) and red meat.  He then said if you don't want to eat red meat (he must of seen the look on my face when he said that (don't eat that much red meat!), then to take iron supplements for a month to boost levels.  So... last night I had a salad with spinach and watercress added to it (good girl I am!! ) and started taking some iron (not the type that causes constipation though!).  He reckons the mouth ulcers are stress related - told him I did have stress at work lately, so he could be right there!!!  The good news is, that my mouth ulcers are much better now!!  

I went to meet with friends in Windsor last night, so had a bit of a late night by time I got home!  Today was going out, but got up late, so now going to chill (after doing some housework that is!).

Sorry gone on a bit.......


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies.......hope you are both ok...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

I'm fine, just had a busy day yesterday,paying for it today feeling poo and shattered.   

Hows you doing?

Lily... Where are you?  Hope your back soon!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Sorry to hear you are feeling rough today - hope you feel much better tomorrow!!  If not, stay home and rest!

Am fine thanks - so dark and wet and windy here it is like October    

Hi Lily


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm working from home tomorrow so thats not too bad.  I just feel so utterly tired today, thought the tiredness was going but obviously not!

Yeah weather poo here too!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June and Laura,
Sorry for absence, I'm exhausted. Been a hectic weekend where now is the first I've sat down. Shopping, cleaning, visiting friends, people here etc. Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish Laura, although you've probably mixed feelings as it's also a good sign for us FF'ers to have some usual pregnancy symptoms.

How's your weekend June?

I also have AF which is only my second since LO arrived. The first was at 6 months when I started introducing solids as if my body noticed the drop in milk demands. Then this week we're trying to wean her off my milk altogether, and hey presto AF comes along again. Would be strange if my body actually responded for a change and became regular. Tummy very swollen so not feeling too confident in the looks department.

Off to do some online shopping. Need a gazebo and stair gate....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Lily... 

was gonna text you later if I didn't hear frm you today.  Sounds like you had a good weekend.  

Sorry you feeling rubbish but good your AF is playing ball.... can start on no.2 now!!  

You'll be pleased to know I made £25 on a few tops on ebay!  Just need to post them tomorrow!    I'm not sure it works out worhtwhile took me ages to put them on!  

I don't mind feeling rubbish really.. so long as my little ones are okey dokey.  Not pleasant though..only thing that seems to help is eating tangerines!

Stair gate? This mean LO is starting to walk about? Bless her.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Well there's lots of vit C in tangerines, so that's ok. I feel a similar way re ebay - takes ages to organise, take photos then when you think it's all over you have to package them up and post them. Then, on the odd occasion a customer reports they didn't get their's, so you have to follow that up as well, or refund them.... Maybe car boots are easier? Haven't done one of those for 10 years though.

Yes, LO is becoming a lot more mobile. Quite nice that we don't have to be careful of her tipping over now, and that she has freedom to roam on her bum and coast around furniture. It's interesting to see what she heads for - mainly it's things we've said no to before, eg stove.

Hi June, how are you today?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Had bleeding this morning.  Had some skin type stuff come out so I think that 4th sac has burst?  Used my doppler and heard all 3 heartbeats so hope all is well in there.

Ah bless LO pottering about.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura, how are you today? Have you had anything else come out? Glad you've got the doppler for reassurance. I nearly got one, but knew I'd become too addicted every hour.... When's the appointment with the consultant? Any further on the house move?

Hi June. How are you? Hope you're all better now? MUST have been the Manuka honey  .

Busy day. Had an early night last night and I feel a lot better this morning. Good job as I need a clear head when we're busy. Granny's here, have left her doing some ironing. Made me laugh already as she's made a Christening cake, but didn't quite follow Delia's receipe. For example, Delia doesn't add ground almonds but nan does like them in a cake, so they went in. Delia adds whole almonds with the skin on!   which I hasten to add I would love, but nan couldn't even consider adding those. Then Delia soaked hers in brandy but only 2 tablespoons, well you would hardly notice that would you? So apparently nan added 1/4 a pint!   You may well ask, what she bothers opening the recipe book for....

Bye for now, Love Lily xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your nan sounds great, so are you having LO christened?

I'm feeling rough again, fainted on train yesterday and nearly today too. wondering if I'm anemic? Seems so late for getting 1st trimester symptoms... what do you think?

So I'm feeling sick, tired and 'fuzzy'.    No more blood though.

I have consultant appointment tomorrow morning so I'll let you all know how that goes.

Hi June!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good job you're seeing the dr tomorrow - don't forget to tell him! Could be iron or blood pressure maybe? Will await your news.

Hi June! How are you?

Oh yes and apparently Delia only adds 2ozs of cherries and my nan does love those so 5ozs went in . Anyone would think she was eating it all herself! Not that I mind at all as it's very kind of her to make it. Plus my dad hates cherries and brandy so even better! Yes, it's for LO's Christening in 8 weeks.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!!  Will we get to see  pics??  She got a fancy dress?

Oh I'm feeling ill.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Of course, I'll add them to ** for the two of you  .

What kind of ill - nausea? I see you're offline - sleep well  .

Hi June - hope to hear from you tomorrow  .


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you both today?

Laura - how was consultant?  Hope you are feeling a bit better today?  

Lily - how lovely LO will look beautiful in her dress!   Not long till the big "1", bless her!  Your Granny does sound fantastic!! 

I am exhausted!!!  I have been offered a different job at work - new dept, move of location etc - I have been thinking it over the last couple of days, been in discussions re job title, reservations I have re the guy I would be working with etc etc.   I have another meeting tomorrow to discuss, and may give decision or might sleep on it over weekend!  So far they have agreed to my job title suggestion, move of desk to preferred location etc......  It would involve more facilities type stuff and health and safety, so would be really busy, but might be interesting!  Shall see!!! 

Am off to see Mamma Mia tomorrow night with my sister and sister-in-law.....shall be a girly night!   

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes Laura, How did it go?

Hi June. Glad you're ok. Work change sounds interesting, may be worth a go before a complete move if you still feel the need to.... Hope you have a great time tomorrow. I love shows.

Busy day - work, dentists, kitchen shop re quote, supermarket etc.

Back later. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Oh June.. new job sounds fun!!  Just what you need I think.

Lily - Oh dentist.    I really need to go.  Don't shout at me but I haven't been for 13 years!!

Consultant was lovely, she said all looks good and I'mhappy with my 'plan', being scanned at 12, 16, 21 then every 3 weeks.  They'll check my cervix from week 21.  She went through all the risks but said she see's no reason why I can' carry to a reasonable time and they will do a c-section at 36 weeks!    Goind to carry on with the progesterone throughout pregnancy.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Excellent. So glad you are happy with the consultant, makes a lot of difference. Has she helped many triplets, or maybe you didn't get to find out? Good idea to see the dentist whilst pregnant as it's free on NHS - as long as you're part of NHS surgery of course.

So, when did she say you're likely to work until, or is it up to you?

Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh lost post.

Is it LO's birhday tom?  Hope you ahve a fab day.

Consutlant said latest to work would be 22 weeks but to give up before if tired or do alot of travelling.  She said she 'always gets the triplets as is the fetal medincine specialist' so I guess she has had a few.

Feeling down today, worried I will lose them.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

How are you feeling today sweetie?  Sorry to hear you were feeling down yesterday and worried hun    All the experts you have seen are not too worried and are keeping a close eye on you, so please try not to worry too much.  Easy for me to say I know!!!  You are nearly at 12 weeks     - which is fab!!  Not long till your next scan now is it!!  When do you think you will give up work?  Can you last another 10 weeks?  

Hi Lily!  When is it LO's Birthday?      How are you doing?

I am very tired - had a late night last night and woke up early this morning!!!  Can't go back to sleep!!!  It was Mamma Mia the movie I saw last night, (saw the show a few years ago!), and it was brilliant - we laughed all the way through!!!  

What are you both doing during weekend?

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Why you feeling so down? Is anything making you particularly concerned you're going to lose them? Although, silly question really as after such heartache getting here, you're going to worry all the way through about that one. I even worried whilst giving birth as I was so scared she wouldn't breathe when she popped out. I then couldn't sleep the first night as I thought I would lose her. Then everytime she has a cold/temp/bug I worry again. It's because they're so precious.

Hi June. Glad you enjoyed your night  . LO's birthday is next Wednesday. She stood for a millisecond on her own today which was very exciting. She's also started hiding things eg keys, letters in drawers and cupboards. Other than that we've had a day of housework and gardening.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So how was the party?

Feeling a bit better today.  But still really down. Maybe all the stuff from the consultant is sinking in?  Agh, I dunno.

Just off to get some tea back later.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Party, what party? LO is not one until Wednesday and then party is on Thursday. Hope you got my txt back today. Still using old phone and it cut out on me a few seconds after I replied. A real nuisance as we were on our way to collect my parents from the Airport, who apparently tried to txt after it'd died. Anyway they're home now, very tanned   but fairly relaxed for the mo.

Maybe it's your hormones having an effect on your mood too. How are you tonight? How's Tim? Have you told your parents yet about your plans to move elsewhere rather than in with them?

Hi June.  

Off online shopping for a birthday present.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily thought you were doing the picnic thing on Saturday.    I'm going mad!!

Feeling a bit better today, think I'm better when I'm at work, keeps me busy and stops me worrying over everything.  

Lady on the triplet thread had her babies couple of days ago at 26 weeks, so very scarey.

Lily - So did you buy owt?

June - Have you taken that new job?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, glad you're feeling better. How are the other lady's triplets? When are we going to get a bump photo? Are you showing much yet  ? Got my friend a Photo mug of a photo she hasn't seen yet, but hope will love. Got myself some music and books....

Hi June. Hope you're ok?

Bye foe now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The other ladies triplets are doing ok, still obviously in intensive care but all stable and one has had some milk! So thats fab news.

I do have a bump.. I told someone at work today and he said he thought I was but wasn't going to ask! so I must have a bit of one!

I have my scan on Thurs and plan to go shopping after if all ok... my last trousers that fit are now very snug!

Problem is every person I have told has instantly said 'oh was that IVF?' I'm not going to lie but its a but cheeky... I wouldn't dare ask someone something as personal as that. Any suggestions for a polite reply?

LO's birthday tom, how exciting..one year ago... ahhhh!

Hi June.. where are you?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Well that just shows how people who haven't gone through IF have no understanding or sensitivity eh? As for a reply, well I'm thinking what I would say: Maybe if I could get away with a quick retort/and or change subject, I'd say, Triplets are conceived naturally too you know! I've continued to tell no one about our IVF as it's nothing to do with them. My mother is being a bit insensitive. Trouble is she's very 'proud' that she had 4 children - planned it before marriage and each one was conceived almost to schedule, first one being 9 months after the wedding. She has no idea I was so desperate for so long although is obviously aware I love LO so much. However, today for example, she was looking after her for half an hour, making a cake whilst I popped into the garden. I asked if she was alright with LO for a few mins, and my mum said, Oh yes, bring your other 3 and I'll look after them too.   Has made quite a few comments of coping with four under 6 years old all through today - did me in, in the end and DH and I escaped with LO into town for some space (parents are staying with us atm).

Hi June. Hope you're ok  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just lost a long post.  

I'll try to sum up!

Not sure what to suggest to get your mum off your case.   I never ask people about babies now as you just never know if they've got a BFN that very morning, if people want to tel you about there kids they will.  But to be honest I probably was one of those insensitive people before IF struck my life.

Anyway hope LO having a lovely birthday, lovely day! Wish I was there celebrating with you. 

Have you decided when and where you are going to try IVF again?  

Hello June!  We are missing you.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Sorry......been so busy at work and shattered in the evenings!

Laura - people don't seem to realise how they upset people with their comments do they!  A guy at work had twins last summer (well his wife did  ) and he did say they had been trying for ages and think she took fertility drugs etc.  He then said to me, its about time you had one, it is fantastic, the best thing you could ever do etc etc....  I just said ..... yes, we'll see.  Had not long had my BFN from FET so you can imagine how I felt!!!  I put on a brave face though and no-one at work knows anything about it and have never questioned me not having kids (apart from that one guy!!).  I have decided that if anyone ever says something similar to me, I shall say I would love to, but it hasn't happened for me - that would shut them up I bet!!  I wouldn't answer the people at work re asking if ivf triplets.....just say "not all multi-births are from fertility treatment you know"......that would shut em up!!!  How are you feeling today?  Are you on strike? 

Lily -    to cutie LO!!!!!!!  And happy Birth.......day to you too!!!  Sorry to hear your mum has been insensitive sweetie!  It isn't nice is it.  Try and ignore it as much as you can, as hard as it is.  She is ignorant to the world of IF and never had to face such challenges.  Take a deep breath and just think..........clearly she doesnt know any better!  Would it not be easier to explain the anxiety/heartache you have had to go through to get LO over the years?  I can understand if you don't want to though, but it might get her off your case.  Anway for what it is worth, I think you are fab and a fantastic mum - and your gorgeous baba is worth everything.  You don't have to have 4 to prove anything - everyone has to do what is right for them - it is not a competition!

Was supposed to be going to an Avon party tonight, but feel too tired and have bloody ulcers again!!!!  Not sure what is going on!!!

Start my new job next week and have been trying to finish stuff, sort out who will do the stuff that I do now and think about sorting my desk for the move to upstairs office!!!  Am Shattered from it all!!!

    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh June you are back how lovely.  Dam ulcers.   Do you take a good multi-vit? I only get ulcers when I'm run down so make sure your looking after yourself.  

Are you excited about your new job?  Will it be very different? I.e new colleagues/ location etc?

And yes its hard when people mae assumtiosn that you don't want children when you so desperately do.  

Lily - You still partying?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
June, sorry to hear about your ulcers again. Are you putting it down to all the stress of the job move? Laura's multivit is a good idea. Sounds like you could do with some sleep - or maybe even a holiday on a stress-free, peaceful island....(Can I come??  ) About my mum - I will never tell her. Although I do love her, I do find her relatively narrow minded - never worked as started having babies early and my father has the opinion that a woman's job is in the home. My father is also very strong minded, hence, my mother's sense of reasoning/opinion making comes from my father. Hard to explain, just not worth getting in to with them. My whole family would also know within an hour. Best not to mention anything one doesn't want discussing.

Laura, wish you were here too and June! Was an exhausting day. Visitors started at 10am and the last ones left at 6pm. LO found it too overwhelming to be honest and ended up crying hysterically until we took her away and calmed her down. Too much hugging/kissing from people she didn't really know. Lovely to seem them and kind too, but reminded me of the night I came home from hospital - mixed feelings. Ended up yawning my head off, before the last goodbyes. Blimey I sound ungrateful - I'm not, just shattered.

Off to bed. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Completely understand Lily, think the parties at that age are more for the family than LO... few more years she'll be lapping up all the attention.  My friends little girl did the same on her 1st birthday.  As for telling people I think your right to tell only those you want too.. its tough your mum dropping hints about more but sounds like her knowing could cause you even more stress.  

June.. idea of a holiday sounds good!!  

Well scan went well this morning, I'm low risk for most things, placenta's nice and high and fluid at neck is thin etc so all looking good. The midwife asked if in the next couple of months I'd like to go and look at the special care unit so think we doing that after my 20 week scan.  Seeing the babies was really amazing could have watched them all day.  They've booked me in for my 16 week scan and booking lady said 'I assume we'll be seeing you every 2 weeks' and booked me in for an 18 week scan too as its a bank hol week and they struggled to find 3 slots together... I said nothing even though consultant clearly wrote I'd have a scan at 16 then 22 weeks!  

Off to pick up my niece and nephew from school in a bit and take them home for a game of wii bowling no doubt!

I'm so tired again, really been struggling to sleep well at night and can't even seem to nap in day any more.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello lovely girlies...

Lily - sorry to hear about your mum sweetie    I totally understand why you don't want to tell her - why should you anyway, people don't tell the story of the night their babies were conceived do they , so why should ivf be any different eh!   Sorry to hear you had such a busy, stressful day huni - LO will love it in a few years as Laura says!  Did she get any nice pressies? 

I have been getting ulcers constantly since the lap - Dr said it was stress related!  Have had a lot of work stress, with changes going on for a while and them not paying me for part of the time I was off!!  Can't really afford a holiday because of it unfortunately!  Although we are going camping at end of August!!  Not sure how I will get on with that - I have got used to my comforts!!  Nothing ventured eh!!

Laura - glad your scan went well!!  WOW you are over 12 weeks now!!  Go girl!!!  Will you find out the flavour of your trio at next scan?  2 girls and 1 boy my guess!  How lovely eh!!  Sorry to hear you are feeling so tired and unable to sleep!  Did you tell consultant?  Any suggestions to help?  Have you tried putting a few drops of lavendar oil on your pillow at night, or would that make you feel crook?

Anyway, last day in present job tomorrow - starting clearing my desk today and felt weird!!  It is same location, but different office - I have to go upstairs - tomorrow will be taking everything from my current desk and put all stuff in new desk upstairs!  Also having my filing cabinet and bookcase brought up with me!!  IT have to move computer - they are a bit of a pain sometimes, as not that quick!!  Am looking forward to it, but bit nervous at same time - having to learn new stuff again when used to what I was doing!  But I think it is good to make changes and try new things, so am ok with it really!!

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh how exciting June a new start!    Hope they get you nice leaving pressie tom!  

As for the ulcers do you eat well?  I'm thinking you need to take more care of yourself!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't think they will have even thought about giving me a pressie tomorrow as not leaving company, just team I'm in at moment.  Would be nice though    To be honest though I would be very surprised if they did as it was always me who bought the cards and started collections - no one else ever thought about it!!!   It will be good to have a new start!  I shall be learning about health and safety as part of new job and will have to go on courses!  All good fun eh!!

I do eat well Laura - eat white meat/fish and not much red meat and plenty of fruit and veg.  Also take multivitamins, fish oils, vit c, zinc and acidopholis at moment too! I must admit tonight I just had soup as couldnt be bothered to cook (DP at work!).  He gets p'd off with me going on about I need to eat veg and tells me I eat too many.......   crazy git!!!  Think perhaps I need to rest more and chill out bit more - I can be a worrier at times! 

How are you doing huni?

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
So pleased scan went well Laura and that everything is low risk - you are doing so well. You are bound to be tired too - your body is having to do so much whilst you carry on your normal working day! Great news about the forthcoming scans - I wouldn't have said anything either  .

Hi June. Obviously not food then. Stress related sounds more like it. Well if you don't like the job upstairs, then we better find you another as you can't keep getting ulcers like this  . Here's to Monday....

Had LO's party for other LO's today which went better than the adults yesterday, although still very tiring. Yes, June she got some nice dresses, abacus and some lovely books.

Off to bed now. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Glad the LO's party went well Lily!   Hope you are resting today!  Have you got any pics on ******** yet from party?  

Laura - how are you today?  Hope you can rest up at weekend too!   It's Friday..YAY!!! 

I am sooo tired, moved my stuff upstairs today and was walking up and down all morning!!  The guys carried all the heavy stuff, bless em, but I went along each time to hold doors open for them!  I didnt get a single present!!!   Knew I wouldnt - they wouldnt even think of it!!  I was more sad leaving guys from shopfloor (is a manufacturing company) than the office lot!  The shopfloor guys were sad about me leaving that dept (as I was thier office contact for any admin stuff they needed/queries) and only found out today!  I thought their boss had told em!!  Got them all cakes which made them happy!  Bless them they said it was a pleasure working with me and they would miss me!  More than the office lot said!!! 

Anyhow......DP out with guys tonight so night on my own!  Might go over to visit my brother!  

Had some shocking news couple of days ago......a girl who I used to work with and am still friendly with, her husband died on Monday  - he was 44 and she is only in her 30's and has 2 children of 8 and 4!!  He felt ill all last week and then went out with his mates on Friday night.  Saturday he got worse and ended up in hospital and they think he had a minor stroke.  Sunday he seemed to pick up and was sat up chatting etc, but then Monday she got a call to say come in straight away and said it was 30% if he would live  .  He died that day!  She is devastated - they were together since she was 16!  She is a lovely lady too - it doesn't seem fair does it! 

Sorry for doom and gloom...

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh June thats awful.    How terrible.

As for no pressies I say good riddens to them!  I'd have got you a leaving pressie!  

sounds like you eat really well, must be stress, hopefully all the new people will be lovely and your life will be transformed!    I have an ulcer today... I bit myself last night.

Its Friday... woo hoo!  My friend is up from Devon this weekend so spending Sunday with her not seen her for nearly a year she doesn't know I'm preggers yet but think I'm looking pretty preg, espec as she not seen me i ages.

Lily - Glad party was well, looking forward to pics.  I emailed you my scan pics!

XXXXXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Laura   

Hey.... where's my copy of your scan pics hun?  I would love to seem them!

Have you a bump pic yet 2!!!  Can't believe you are way past 12 weeks nowl...   

I was thinking of going to the Next sale that starts 5am tomorrow - but now think, sod it I shall sleep instead!!  

How lovely your friend is over - she will notice your bump straight away!!  

Hi Lily


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do I have your email June?  Pm me it and I will send them to you.

I may do a bump pic soon!  

My sister regisitered and got a half hour internet slot yesterday for the next sale, bless her she ended up spending the whole time buying my lots of maternity clothes as I said I get dizzy if I go to the shops!  And got nothing for herself. I assume you can go online for the sale from tomorrow too... much more civalised!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura - thank for the pics - totally wonderful!! Hope you have a lovely time with your friend tomorrow.

June - so sorry about your friend. It's also hard supporting such a loss eh? Nothing you say is going to bring back the man she needs.... Hope you've had a relaxing weekend?

Been hectic here, just getting over celebrations, then Friday we were out all day shopping and having some group photos done with grandparents/parents etc. Off to a Christening tomorrow and realised at 4pm today I'd no smart skirt/dress that fitted, so dashed to the shops.

Off to bed, bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Had a lovely day with friend but feel poo now, dizzy, palpatations, lightheaded.  Tried to snooze but couldn't.  Youthink it may be anemia?


June - Good Luck in job tom!  

Lily - So all the partying is done now? You need a new ticker now!    How was Christening? did you get something nice to wear?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and June  .
June - how is the new job? Hoe's the ulcers too? Hope the people you're working with are nice....

Laura - have you spoken to the midwife/gp re your symptoms - as you shouldn't be having them? Could be anaemia or blood pressure....

Christening was enjoyable - it was actually the first one I've enjoyed in the last 8 years, since ttc. I even avoided them in the latter 3 as they were just too painful. Ended up wearing an old dress and jacket as the new outfit didn't feel as comfortable - the skirt was shorter and the shoes not quite right. Anyway, pleased I went for comfort as we ended up on a rug on the garden, but also dodging the raindrops.

Busy day with work outside, paperwork and fixing the soft fruits to their newly fixed posts. Ready for bed now.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

God I'm so tired, went to bed as soon as home yesterday adn sae today.. although just dragged mysefl back up to say hello.

I went to the GP on monday morning, I was very impressed called for an appointment at 8am when they opened and had an appointment at 8.40! Anyway he checked my heart and lungs and blood pressure ad all fine.  He said I was teted for anemia on my 12 week bloods but they not back yet so he said to call Wed/ Thurs to see if they back.  Was good to have a little check up anyway, will try to call tom from work for results.

Lily - I always go for comfort too! And I'm sure we all know that feeling of dred with most family occasions .. when you know you will be asked the dreaded questions.  

June - Hows the job? 

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Seems like we are all tired tonight!   Hope you both are having restful evenings and sleep well tonight!

Not sure about the job yet..   don't like where I am sat - am sat to the left of door into office, but right next to it!!!  Have  screen, but still not high enough that I dont keep looking round when door open and asked for a taller one today.  Only trouble is I will feel blocked off from everyone else and don't like that!  Asked to move to different position in office, but stupid bloke I work with wants me next to him - he is a cockadoo da do.........   if you get me!!!  Shall see how it all goes, but will start looking in ernest for another job me thinks!!!  Early days I know, so must give it a chance - think if I could move desk I could get used to it easier!!!

Sorry to hear you have felt a bit rough Laura - hope you start to feel better soon and glad you have been to Dr!    Maybe you need to take some time off work huni?

Lily - glad christening went well!   At least the weather was nice today for working outside eh!

Night ladies   
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Glad all ok Laura. With three little babies, your tiredness is normal I suppose, especially whilst doing a full time job?

June, you must get that desk moved, otherwise you'll be getting more mouth ulcers. Who do you need to ask? Is the bloke you work with, alright otherwise?

Was tired too yesterday, went to bed at 10pm  , but slightly better today. Weather very muggy this week.

Must get some work done.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Glad you had a good sleep Lily!   I agree the muggy weather does not help with energy!

Well....  Today I told them I wasn't happy sat where I was and they were ok about it and I am to move hopefully Friday (as long as IT get their act together!!)  The guy I work with has been fine to me so far, and infact has praised me as he can't believe that I have just been able to get on with things without much direction!  I didn't realise how good I am it seems!!    Can't believe it is Thursday tomorrow already!!  The week has flown by!!

We got a tent delivered yesterday   as we are off camping at the end of August!!  Have it up in garden at moment!  DP was on about christening it later..  

Laura - how are you feeling today?  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Strangely I felt fine today but just hit me now I'm tired so just off for a soak then bed.

June - Where you sit is so important, glad you asked to move.  Oh a tent! I love camping! Where are you off to? So are you going to christen it... just to warn you, tents are not sound proof at all!   

Lily - Wow 10pm is early for you your normally a night owl!

As for time off I have friday off (I am going to a funeral) and then just have one week of work then I have a full week off!    And then when I go back I think I only have about 4 weeks til I finish! Goodness thats scary... I have so much to do, going to ask if I can work from home for some of it, I mainly need to do paperwork so no reason why I can't work from home.

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Glad you are feeling ok today and hope you have/had a nice soak!  Can't believe you only have short time to work until maternity leave!!   Working from home might be good for you hun! 

No we haven't christened it yet    and you are right about them not being soundproof!  We are going to go camping the week of the August bank holiday - might go South Coast so we are not too far from home, but I would really like to go to the Lakes or similar!  Shall see what we can book!!

Hi Lily - hope you're ok this evening.  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June, we have had some embarrassing moments in campsites!!    Oh I love camping, we was going camping in August with Tims sister and her family but decided it may not be a good idea now, and Tim realy needs to save his leave for when the babies are here.

Hope work is ok tom.... right must go bath!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
Good news about the desk move June and the tent - I love camping too!

Laura - can't believe you've only such a short amount of work time left, wow  , soon it'll be     and no sleep whatsoever for a few weeks. Despite how much I'd longed for LO with more than all my heart it doesn't prevent the absolute knackeredness until they first sleep through.... wonder if you'll still have the energy to come on and say hi?? Any news on the house move?

+++ Paperwork today - but it didn't matter too much as there were too many thunderbugs for me outside today.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June  - How was work today?

Lily - I know really not long at all! I'm sure I will find 5 mins to pop on and say hi (it may be 3am but I'll be on!)

As for move we are off to Nots next weekend to dump some of our stuff at Tim's mums and then hopefully I will have some people over on my week off to have a look and give us a price for renting.  All systems go then!!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Pleased to hear that.... How are you today? Is Tim's mum fussing over you much, or leaving all that until LOs arrive  ?

Hi June - how was work today?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm feeling good today, bit tried but not all the odd stuff that I had at the weekend.  Think maybe sometimes  just push myself a bit far.  Tim's mum not too bad at the moment, his nephews have had chicken pox so she hasn't been able to visit for 3 weeks! Did I tell you she bought a 2 bed chalet bungalow at Chapel St Leonards so we have a little holiday home!  Are you near there?  Maybe one day we can all meet up for a weekend or something!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, no you didn't! When did she get it? That will be wonderful when the LO's arrive and you can be by the  sea. We're just south of that, not far at all. Shall look forward to a meet up. Is it for the whole family to share as a holiday home? Have you been yet?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Work has been ok and finished for the weekend now....YAY!!!  IT not moving me until 7th August though...... very helpful bunch....NOT!!!   Oh well, tis only a week Thursday, can put up with it as at least I know I am moving!!

 Laura - the holiday home sounds good and will be lovely when the LO's arrive, as Lily says!!  How are you feeling today? 

 Hi Lily - how are you doing? 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Yes June its the weekend! Yay!

I've picked up some matty clothes from my sister today what she bought from next for me... very exciting!

Lily, no not been she only just got it about 2 weeks ago, its right on the beach so should be lovely!  Yes its just for the family to share.

June - Can you not unplug it all and drag it across the room when noone looking??

Just got back from my mum's as had a funeral over her way today, weird everyone talks as though I'm going to have 3 babies! All so matter of fact.. all seem odd when people all talk about it!

XX

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies, how are you both? Is it warm enough for you?? Are you getting out into the sun and relaxing June? Glad to hear re the desk move. Now if we could only get Laura's own move sorted so quickly, we'd truly be making progress!

Hi Laura, where's our bump pic? Maybe you could add to ** for friends only, if you're shy??  

Friends over tomorrow. Housework first  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok ok... I'll go sort the bump pic!!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Can't wait!! What a tease you are though changing the title, but not the photo....

Hi June!

Amazingly hot today wasn't it? Had friends round but the second they drove into the yard, the rain came, so no sitting outside. Hope I get a better night's sleep than last night....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you not see my bump pic??  I wasn't teasing changed them both at the same time! Other people have seen it (including me!) not sure why you can't see it?!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Yay.....I can see ure bump pic!!! Is a fine bump!! 

Have been awake most of the night......personal problems keeping me awake.......will email u tomorrow!!

Hope ure both ok!

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Just read bit below - are you still together at the mo? Really sorry to read such news. Will await your email.  

I can't understand why I can't see the bump pic? I can only see two cats  

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Boy its hot today, especially on those tubes!

June - I did see on face book that you were 'no longer in a relationship'.  Don't feel you have to tell us your ins and outs if you don't want but we are both here for you.   Let me know if you want to chat.  

Lily - Can you see me yet??

Well we have a major prob, took up bathroom tiles yest as the cat keeps weeing on them and so we thought put some clean ones down and the floor underneath is totally soaked through.... far too much to be a bit of cat wee. Windows been open all night and day and still soaked so think we must ahve aburst pipe underneath the floor? We have a concrete floor too so really don't know what to do or who to call!  Anyone have any suggestions?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Why can't I see you!!!!   Think you'll have to call a plumber in. Either that or put some fresh tiles down and move quickly!!

Hi June. Hope you're ok  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - wehave located the leak at the back of the sink so hopefully we can sort the pipes ourselves... phew!  I did also suggest to tim just putting another lot of tiles down and not thinking about it any more!!  June has left us a message of face book.  Shal I email you the pic?  Some of the girls on other thread can't see pic either.. no idea why?

June -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Maybe ask Tony or one of the mods on here?

Yes please do email it!!!! Drat, I bet you've gone to bed, and now I'll have to wait until tomorrow  .


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls, remember me??

Wow Laura, absolutely fantastic news!  Your bump looks fantastic!  Can't tell you how pleased I am!!  

Lily - how are you my sweet?  Your little one will be a year old now!  OMG where does time go?

How is Katy?  What is happening with her?

It will take years for me to catch up, but I had to say hello!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Tracy!!!!

How lovely to 'see' you. Of course I remember you!! How are you?  Whats happening with you??

Don't hear from Katy too often but she is welll and losing weight before attempting IVF again, her little man is over one now too!

Lily and her LO have colds at the moment.

And June is our new recruit!!

Last few weeks we seem to have drifted onto chatting on ** but I will tell them you are back and we wil relocate!

Are you just passing by or you back for good.  So lovely to hear from you, was really worried about not hearing from you although Minxy kept us updated on how you are doing.

Me, yes triplets, OMG! Very exciting but I've had a bit of a scare last week and so off sick from work and back on Thurs, terrified I'm going to lose them. 

XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Laura, it is bound to be worrying for you, specially after what you have been through to get them! Can't believe you have got three in there!  It's a miracle!  I see you are 16 weeks, I am sure they will all hang in there hun, and I have everything crossed for you that they do!!!!

My PC has been down for ages, and I have managed to borrow a laptop from work, which is why I have managed to get back.  Am trying to get PC sorted out before I have to return laptop,so hopefully I am back for good!!!  Have missed you all soooooo much.  I am glad Minxy kept you up to date!

If you are scared, perhaps you could get gp to sign you off for a bit longer hun, that way you can get lots of rest and pampering in, and take good care of yourself and those little miracles?

Hello to June, the new Muskateer!!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I am seeing my Consutlant on Thurs so i guess if need be she wil sign me off, although I am being signed off from 20 weeks anyway so really I want to get to work and finish stuff off.  But obviously I will do what they reccommend.  

I know 3 babies... can you imagine!  

Gonna nip on to ** now and let Lily know you are back so she will pop over later! And June of course!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracy just seen your signiture (didn't read it in all the excitement of you being back) so sorry about your snowbabies.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, Tracy - lovely to hear from you. Like Laura wrote, Laura, June and I moved over onto **, but it's so lovely that you've refreshed our post. Really sorry to hear about your snow babies. Do you currently have any plans at the moment with regards to treatment, or are you taking a bit of a break from it? Love and hugs to you  .

Hi Laura - roll on Thursday eh, for your next consultant visit. You are doing so well, I'm wondering what to get you once they're here  . Are you going to find out their sex? Are you still hoping to move before they arrive? You'll soon be too big to consider it!!

Hi June!   And yes, hi Katey too if you're reading  .

LO is well, thanks, although been a bit poorly with a cold then viral bug, which we then caught. I've been bleeding for 4 weeks now, since reducing breast feeding to mornings only. Doc have prescribed some pills to stop it as my hormones are presumably in a mess after breastfeeding solely for a year.... hate pills though.

Off to bed soon.
Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily no wonder you have been tired lately with bleeding all the time.    Hope your eating plenty of spinach to keep your iron levels up!

My appointment feels a bit closer now, when I wake tomorrow it will be the next day (if that makes sense).  I really can't contemplate bad news, it has too be good? It has to be ok I can't cope with it not being!

As for house move. the bathroom is pretty much done, just need to put new sealant stuff around the bath and put on new loo seat! The all that is left to do is paint the bedroom.  So all should be done over the next 2 weekends. The we will have some estate agents around and get this plce rented out.   We've seen a few house we like but no point visiting them until we ready as they all 'avaliable now' so prob be gone by the time we ready to move.

As for the sex yes we will find out.  We may even find out on Thur although lady said they don't tell people on 16 week scans as its not that accurate... I don't think I'm going to tell family/ work etc the sex as want it to be a surprise but I'll tell you guys if you want to know!

Juen how you doing?

Tracey lovely to have you back.  

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

IF WE WANT TO KNOW - what do you think??!! I'm almost bursting already waiting to find out... Oh what fun we shall have over the next few weeks choosing names  . Now then I rather like Lily  .... and June  .... and Tracy  

Night night all.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I have a few names but nothing we can agree on... but that is for discussion after my scan when I know my babies are doing ok!

Anyway I'm exhausted.. busy day of doing nothing.

Sleep tight.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sleep well honey bug!   Can't believe you're still up!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

LilyAnne said:


> I can't understand why I can't see the bump pic? I can only see two cats


Hi Lily

Try going to your profile and into 'Look and Layout'. Make sure that 'Don't show users avatars' is NOT ticked. If that doesn't work give me a shout!

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hiya Tracy

Really good to hear from you sweetheart  

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi   

Aw Lily sorry to hear you are suffering hun,hope the meds work for you!  Do you mean ******** by **?  I have a ******** account but I rarely go on there!  Anyway, look me up and I will look out for you - Tracy Clarkson

Laura - hey hun, consultant tomorrow!  Sending you lots and lots of      When you do get around to choosing names, I have some lovely ones to share!!!

Rachel -    hellloooooooo how are you doing?

Love to June

Hugs to you all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

June you alright love?

Tracy - Yes we mean Fce book sorry!    There are prob millions of that name on there we need more details! PM me you name and email and then i will find you. 

Lily - How's the bleeding now?  Do the meds take a few days to work?    Is LO and you bettre now?

Rachel - Hello!  

Yes consultant tom, can't wait, well kind of dreading too but just want to know more and seeing consult tom so she should be able to tell me more. 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Rachel, Not sure why, but the lovely Laura just suddenly appeared.... will let you know if she disappears again  .

Hi Tracy, I tried finding you, but like Laura said your name's very popular. Will await Laura finding you once you've pm'd more details then we can link up....

Hi Laura, Was really hoping the blood would stop on its own, but it's getting heavier. Will perhaps start tomorrow. One more sleep for you...Oh txt me please!!!! especially if you find out the flavours  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Will do my dear, don't worry if its not til lunchtime ish though as I have scan but then have to hang around for midwife and then cons.. its not really an appointment system you just go to the next department and wait your turn again! 

Hmmmm.. I'd start the tabs, I know you don't like them but all that bleeding is draining you.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for txts. Come on then, tell us how you got in?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Well they didn't do a big detailed scan as they only did that last week so I only had a litle check up of them, they couldn't find the seperation of sac no.1 which could mean that its healed or could just mean the baby was leaning on it!  Back in 2 weeks for anoher scan.

Feel quite anxious as i didn't have cervix measured today and so that wil ake a gap of 3 weeks between cervix scans which worries me.  Already starting to convince myself that its shortening and I'm about to go into labour... wonder if I can get cervix measured privately somewhere?  Any ideas?

Also we discussed 'the stitch', she said she will need to decide after the next scan at 18 weeks if she is going to do one as after 20 weeks its gets quite risky with trips... there is the risk of infection and m/carriage but only quite small. Think I need to do some research before the next scan.

No details of the sex, may next time though. Oh and I have very slight anemia so I'm on iron tabs.  

Lily how is the bleeding? Did you start tabs?

Hi Miss TC and June.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening  

Popping in to see how Laura got on - hunnie at least you got no bad news today!  What the cervix scans for?  Excuse my ignorance but I haven't heard of them?  Is the stitch to try to prevent early labour?  Must be so exciting to see your three little babies on a screen - you got any piccies?  Sounds like they are monitoring you really well hun, just rest up and take care.  Are you going back to work?

Lily - hiya hun, I will PM you and Laura my email address etc so you can find me on ** - have to say though I am a b*gger for not logging onto it very often!  Will have to make more of an effort with it!

Love to June and Rachel

Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I haven't come across the cervix scans either  . Is it something particularly for special ladies with trips? As for a stitch, how many other ladies on FF or any other sites you're on, haven't had it and have gone as hoped into their pregnancy? My personal opinion (based on no medical reading whatsoever) is to not have it unless absolutely advised, but that's just my fear of infection. No doubt some women who didn't have it my have wished they had. Think you'll need to be advised by your docs honey.

Are you on ferrous sulphate or those from health food shop? I'm not surprised you're a little anaemic, with 3! No wonder you're tired. Are you going back to work?

Hi Tracy. Yes, do send your details. Why not save your logged in ** page as a favourite, then you don't need to remember passwords etc... Look forward to the email.

Started the tabs this morning as bleeding got worse and with pains too... Have only taken 2 and there's a reduction already (it's been very consistent for 4 weeks).

Must go to bed.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes the cervix measuring is to prevent (or predict) preterm labour.  Your cervix is in pregnancy about 40mm and it starts to get shorter when your heading towards labour.  At the moment its is 39mm which is fine.  If it gets shorter they will put a stitch in and this will stop the cervix opening.  I haven't had a look at the chance of risks but seems to be a common move with trips, the lady on here that I talk to had one put in at 23 weeks.  My hosp feel tis too risky after 20 weeks so will make a decision after next scan.  As pretern birth is the biggest risk in trips I think maybe I want the stitch... but I haven't really done alot of research as yet so will so that over the weekend probably.

Yes went back to work yesterday, think I'm finishing after my next hosp appointment Thursday week. I have been given a parking permit for work now so I can drive in.. although was crah on A12 tonight so didn't get home til 8!    At leasyt i had a seat though!

I'm on pregaday, its ferrous sulphate and folic acid.  I do have good iron tabs in the cupboard, will prob swap to them if the dosage is the same.

Lily glad the bleeding has lightened up.  

Miss TC - Will try to find youon **.  I do have piccies but don't like to post scan pics on here as worry it may upset people, I'll scan them in over weekend and email you them.. and you lily! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Didn't get on yesterday, as didn't even turn pc on - I was shattered, so we watched a film and went to bed. From what you've explained, I possibly think differently about the stitch now. I'm a statistics type of person and it sounds like preterm birth is a bigger risk than an infection.

Wow, not long now before you're off work - doesn't that mean the property move is coming up soon too, pre-bedrest?

Hi Tracy, will go onto ** and look you up.

Night, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Poor you, has the bleeding stopped now?   No wonder your tired.

I have felt exhausted all day today and not done a thing! Been on sofa/ bed all day.  Not had a chance to do my research on the stitch yet. I'll prob put a post on TAMBA tom see what other trip mums have done.  I guess the risks must be quite high otherwsie they wouldn't um and er so much and just pop one in.  It is surgery I guess.  

I've joined Tracey on **, awaiting her to accept so you can just find her when she accepts me.


Hi June and Tracey!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hellooooo

God I am absolutely stuffed!  Just eaten a huge, massive Sunday lunch!  Can't move and my tummy hurts! ha ha Serves me right!

I will go and check ** in a min Laura for your friend request!  Would love you to send me some piccies

How are you feeling today Lily?

Love to all
Tracy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I slept most of the afternoon and awoke to a big roast dinner too!    Think I may have to go and lay down to digest it all! 

Lily how you doing?  

June hope you been absent because your out having fun!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Hectic weekend. Too tired to log on. Thankfully bleeding has stopped - hooray!  

Off on hols this Thursday until end August, will try to log on and see how you're doing. Text Laura with any news please!

Haven't had chance to look at ** yet....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm shattered too.

Where you off to on your hols?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Lake District, can't wait. Work's been unexpectedly busy, so am ready for a break. Can't do with out of season demands! How are you? When's your next hospital visit?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Thanks for the txt. Wonderful news about the babies.     xxx I can't imagine what a time you're having trying to decide on names. Someone told me to wait until you see them before you fully decide, but I think it takes months to be really sure you've decided right, so you may as well decide now.... Any options you need help with  

How are you? How's Tracy and June too?

Had a lovely trip, weather bit dodgy, but wonderful to get away. Just getting caught up on washing/house cleaning now before Christening next weekend.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Glad your home!

Didn't get on last night as MIL was over... she bought me some lovely 3 piece jimjams and about 12 maternity tops!!   Considering taking some back to change for the next size as although they fit there really is not much room for growth!

Anyway.. did yu see/ do anything fun on hols? Was it with your folks too?

Ok names.

Little fella will have Noah as his middle name ... struggling with ideas for first name.  Tim likes Ernie (but i can't get hat benny hill song out of my head), I like Jacob but my nephew is Jack so maybe a bit too similar? 

The girls, I like Amelia, Ruby, Lily, Annabelle - out of those Tim only like Ruby.  Maybe I should buy a name book? 

I've not got a scan now for 4 weeks! So we are thinking of getting one of those 3d ones done in the next week or so... yu know I'm addicted to scans! 

June - Hello

Tracey - Hiya! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Good idea about changing some of the tops. I kept buying them in the last few weeks, always assuming that each one would be the one that sees me through, but it's amazing how big you get later on....  

Noah - nice name - is it a family name? I think Jacob and Jack complement each other, rather than be too similar. Love the girls' names. What other girly ones does Tim like? Yes, get a name book - from the library though - as they're surprisingly surplus to requirements very soon after birth!

I'd highly recommend the 4d scan. I was told however to leave it as long as possible to make sure the babies have some flesh, otherwise it can be a bit of a surprise. We went at 30 weeks, but obviously it'll be earlier for you - give the clinic and call and ask about triplets as they'll have set weeks when it's the ideal time.

Don't like to hassle you, BUT what's happened to the housemove  .

Off to bed. Back tomorrow.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Noah is Tim's nephews name, he died when he was 4 months old.   I have checked with his sister and she was fine with it.

The 4d scan place said with triplets they need to be done abut 21 weeks... you think it will be creepy that early?! Its quite expensive, think its about £300! 

Ok House move, just finishing off things this week then I'll get estate agents in next week.. I did see a house we liked in the area we liked last week and called but it had already gone. Problem with the area we are going to is its a little village and expensive, the houses are mainly cottages so pretty small.  I am looking.  To be honest I'm scared to really push to move as I'm terrified we will move and I won't have any babies to put int the new house. God I wish I had a chrystal ball. The next few weeks are really cruical most triplets are lost between 18-23 weeks.  

Its cold today.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just to update things for you Lily I have booked for the estate agents to come on Monday Morning!  Spoke to them and they did not think it would take long to rent our place out, its the bigger properties that take time.

Also found a possible place in the right location, very cheap (which may indicate a problem!!) but is in a cul-de-sac and we are off to view that tomorrow evening!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-22896431.rsp?pa_n=4&tr_t=rent

Here is the place we are going to view. XX

/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Laura - looks perfect. All that space downstairs will come in handy, especially with all the visitors! Is that a conservatory I see too? Plus you'll have a lovely garden yeh!! Oh I do hope you take it - I'll send you a special mail order delivery to brighten up the garden....

Please don't be terrified to move. You're only worried like every new mother and although I appreciate your triple concerns, you need to prepare a suitable little nest for the babies who are going to depend on you for everything when they pop out. A bit of space is going to be vital, and believe me, when they're here you're really not going to feel like moving.

Noah as a middle name is a lovely idea. As for the 4d scan, if they recommend 21 wks with triplets, then go for it. It will be the most amazing moment you will experience before holding them in a few weeks. It gave me the reassurance I needed that LO was really there, ok and even smiling, waving and sucking her thumb.

Off now, back tomorrow.
Lots of love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Just a  quickie as had a busy day and back hurting.. must get my laptop sorted!

House was no good, didn't have a bath and smelt of ****... think it was an old mans house. Still was good to get looking and the estate agent is going to have a look what else he has that may be suitable.

Hows you? Hows AF now? 

Must get back to the sofa!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, what a shame, suppose there had to be a reason it was that price.... fingers crossed though.

How are you today? We went to a trade show yesterday and were back very late so no logging on. As for AF, stopped the pills Monday afternoon, and I've restarted bleeding last night when we got home. Heavier than normal and woke me a number of times. Loads of washing this morning  . Could have done without it,  preparing for the Christening on Sunday, as I'm feeling pretty rubbish now and hurting. Hope this one clears up quickly on its own.

Back later.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah there is lots to rent at the moment as the housing market is so stagnant so not too worried... we will find somewhere.  I'm home now so can keep looking everyday.

Hmmm.. so you think this could just be normal AF, just a bad one? Horrible you can't just snuggle up in bed with a hot water bottle.    I'll check in on you later.

You heard from June? Hope she ok.

Hi Tracey too!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry been AWOL!!  Been struggling a bit!  Still don't have a lodge    had a lady call, but she wanted to bring 2 cats so said no to her!  Already have 3 myself!!!  I have advertised at the local hospital and a friend has advertised at the local council where she works and put in local paper again this week.  Not much else I can do for now!!  I have also advertised for mobile hairdressing evenings/weekends and went to cut a 96 year old mans hair at a care home tonight!!  Bless him - he was so sweet!!

I have been very upset in the week as found out ex advertised on an on-line dating site and made the mistake of looking.  His write up was so arrogant and he had pictures of himself all dressed up in new clothes thinking he looked cool - he also had a picture of a tattoo he has since had done on his leg!!  WHY!!!  Does that make you able to pull do you think  Crazy!!!  It upset me that he could just move on and look for other woman without a second glance or thought for me!!  Life can be so hard sometimes eh! 

Sorry to put a downer on things!!!  

Really great to see the baba's are doing well Laura!  Good luck with finding the right house!  You will find it when it is the right one for you!  The 4d scan would be brilliant!!    

Hi Lily - sorry to hear you are bleeding again huni!  If it carries on go back to the Dr and get more tablets perhaps?    

BIG HUGS

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh June.    Men.  H is obviously going through some midlife crisis! Its no reflection of you, or how much he loved you, men just do these things.  Me and Tim had a row yesterday, he is just never here and I'm fed up of being the cleaning lady. I'm feeling so lonely and down, I wan to run away.  God knows why I thought being preg would make him act differently.  They are just so different to us and I guess we have to accept it.  At this rate I may be taking your spare room... would you take 3 babies??!  Big Hugs.  

Lily hows you?  Hows the bleeding?    Hope weather brightens up for the christening.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura! You can come to us anytime! Although, wait until the babies are here - I'll be surprised if Time isn't mesmerised then ....  

Hi June. I agree with Laura - sounds like a midlife crisis! Sounds like it's a good job you've separated. We need to get you more settled with where you're at though so you can forget about what the plonker's up to. Is work any better with a new desk position? Hoping for a fun lodger soon. Tall, dark, handsome, kind, loving and totally altruistic would be good too  .

Bleeding still bad, but hoping it settles in a couple of days. Would love my hormones to rebalance on their own. Weather not looking good for the Christening on Sunday....  

Night ladies. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HIya girls,

Just a quick one as been cleaning and painting all day getting ready for the estate agent in the morning.

Lily, how did the christening go?    Weather not been great here, bet you still had a great day.  Bet she looks fabulous... are there piccies on face book?  

June - Yes did you put in the ad single handsome kind caring men only  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Was getting worried about you  . Has Tim been helping with the painting/cleaning? How are you feeling? Have you for the 4d scan booked?

Weather turned out ok in end, so we could eat outside this afternoon. Will put some pics on ** soon.

Tired now....

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Tim was helping all day.

I'm a bit confused about the 3d scan thing as they spoke to the sonorapher and she said I could have it up to 25 weeks (was worried having it at 21 after you said babies may look scary!) she has sent me the dates that she have avalble but it will I think be the same week as my NHS scan.  I don't really want 2 sans in 1 week so bit undecided what to do.  

Glad weather was ok... will check out pics!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What's wrong with having 2 scans in one week? I did once too. One lady I spoke to had them a few times a day when she went in with bleeding etc. Choose the week that's best for the 4d scan. It's not to replace the NHS scan, but for a different purpose totally.

How's it going with esate agents etc?

Busy day. Just catching up on some paperwork....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

am reading but can't type as in bed on laptop and it won't charge properly so keeps cutting out. 

Didn't get as much as hoped for flat, so my get anther quote in the week.

hows bleeding? 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thought it had stopped yesterday, then it restarted. Fingers crossed no more today....

What have you decided about the scans?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

To be honest I seem to be obsessed at the moment about getting a cervix scan... can't get one done anywhere! Think we'll go for a later one, although one package is for 2 scans and only £50 more so maybe I should try and get one this week if they can fit me in and then another at 25 weeks... feeling quite anxious at the moment as still got ages til my next scan.    

babies are really starting to kick now which is good... although may not think that in a few weeks time when they all bashing the life out of my bladder!

having a day at home resting today, been really busy last few days.  Trying to find a place to live... looks like we going to have to spend £900 amonth  just on rent.... gonna be skint!  Not sure how we gonna manage.. all worry worry worry!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Laura - over 20 weeks now! When's the next NHS scan? Really hope you find a lovely place soon xxxx

As for the kicking - I missed it for weeks after giving birth. Enjoy it, treasure it....


Off to bed. Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily, I've hurt myself!  I've puled a muscle or soemthing under my ribs and it hurts everytime I move.    We were off to dinner tonight too and don't think I can o as hurts to sit up.  

Next NHS scan is 25th Sept, thats the Anomoly one, tried to book 4d scan but they won't until after my anomoly scan! I give up!

Off to bed again..


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, did you go for dinner? Do you know you pulled a muscle or should you be getting checked out?

Sorry about the 4d scan, although can understand why. No good me saying it's not far away, as I know to you it'll seem forever right now!

Had hectic day. Hope you had a rest?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No didn't go out for dinner... will attempt again tomorrow!

Just done my tesco shop online... ordered tons! Wonder what will turn up! 

I went to the dr's coupl eof weeks ago when it hurt before and she said it wa just things all pushing up... just set it off again with a big sneeze this morning!

Off for a soak in bath I think.

You ok other than tired? Hows the bleeding?  We need to get this sorted before you enbark on LO mark 2 I assume? Are you still thinking you may try before the end of the year.  Think Katey is cycling about now... must text her.

XX

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope the aches ease soon  .

Yes, bleeding all stopped thank goodness. Hoping for miracle number two by Spring 2009. Not seeing clinic until end of year. Need to lose weight and have an AF or two first....

So what's the news on Katey? Hi Katey     Let me know if you hear from her.  

Must go to bed. Feeling sleepy....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pain much better today so thinking it must just be a muscle strain. Glad bleeding has stopped.  

As  for Katey I texted her last night and she is having her embie put back today, she said she' text and letme know if it thawed ok... I'll let you know.

Hmmmm... what shall I do today!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, what DID you do today? Sent txt to KT and heard all ok -   KT, fingers crossed  .

Exhausting day, far too much going on and with one member of staff on holiday, I was pleased when it was over.... Hey ho, soon be the weekend....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmm yesterday I did nothing! I laid around and worried about things... not very productive... I should have come and given you a hand!

Off to see the midwife today at 3pm just to go over some things as I'm just sitting and worryig and thought I should just go and see someone.

You know I was worried all day yest as katey didn't let me know it thawed ok so didn't text as thought she was upset and would want some space!    So it thawed ok then... phew.

Nearly weekend for you.... any nice plans?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Let us know how you get on. Ask as many questions as you can think of. They're there for psycholgical/emotional care as well as physical.... Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How did you get on?

Was so shattered yesterday - agreed to a big order to be completed this am, but taking longer than expected. Can't wait 'til this afternoon, then maybe we'll get our life back!

Love you lots xxxx Lily


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah it was ok, told me to have faith in my body and stop worrying... yeah right!

All finished for the weekend now?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Em helpful?! I must admit I did find some better than others....

Didn't finish working until after lunch  . Then had normal chores to do. Had invited friends round for a drink at 8pm, and was soooo tired, I had to discreetly close my eyes when I could. Won't be accepting that kind of order again for a while, especially while one of our staff is on holiday as it's hard for DH and I to both get roped in when there's so much else going on, not to mention LO to look after.

Off out for lunch, then swimming later. What are you up to?
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh swimming that sounds nice!  Is weather good there?

I went to BBQ last night which was nice but cmpletey shattered today, and got friend over for lunch.   We are not great entertainers a!!    One lady there had 3 boys from IVF and we chatted she said 'oh dear twins is bad enough'   And she is trying again next year as wants a girl!    Anyway was good fun being out.

Glad order finished and you can rest a bit now... enjoy your day off.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Em interesting. I think when ttc for a long time, if someone said you're going to have 9 babies all at once to look after, it's not seen as a problem (wasn't for me anyway, anything but), and the need for children is so strong, the willingness to cope with anything is also there. However, after giving birth and taking on motherhood, the reality of it hits. I do wonder sometimes whether those who have gone through ttc for a long time, are sometimes harder on themselves and feel the need to be perfect mums, providing perfectly, doing everything perfectly. I know I'll never take for granted my LO, but it is hard sometimes. I do remind myself everyday how so very lucky I am and the worry/heartache then kicks in, that one day, I may wake up from my dream and she has gone. Sounds like I'm going mad Don't think so, just the effects of IF.

Anyway, must do a few things before bed. Hope you've had a good rest.

Lots of love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya.. can you believe I slept in til 12.30!!!  Tim woke me with my brekkie at 8 as normal and then I nodded back off!    Feeling bit funny today, not ill just a bit lightheaded. 

As for being a perfect mum.. I think you are bang on, I want to do everything perfect but I know I won't be able to to with 3 of them. PND is very high in parents after IF and I think this is the reason, too much pressure on yourself.

Did you go swimming?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes we did. LO a bit nervous at first as it has been a few weeks since we last went. Got into after a bit though and enjoyed splashing around.

How's your day (well half day!). No wonder you were lightheaded - you were hungry - your brain needs a constant supply of glucose you know....

By the way when's the anomaly scan?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

I still feel a bit funny.  HAd eaten brekkie, slept most of the day actually and still feel sleepy.  Feel bit hot too. 

Next scan is next Thursday.. so still ages away, I'm not good with long gaps, I worry myself into having symptoms I'm sure!

Just having a hot choc and then to bed again for me.

Glad you had fun at the pool!

Is work a bit calmer this week? Next christmas tree season!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you today? Not long now until the scan, then you can book the 4d one.

Yes, bit quieter, although I have now got a bad cold which DH would probably call flu if he had it - throbbing head when I lean forward and painful eyes, sore throat, very tired.

Back later, love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Poor Lily.. rotten colds are horrible, I thought I was coming down with soemthing yesterday but it seems to have gone.  Can you not go back to bed with a hot lemon?  

Yes I'm counting down my cyclogest to the big scan day!    It will be such a relief after if the babies are all well and my cervix isn't being naughty, will be a really good sign.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, no doubt you think the weeks are going so slowly, but for me, I can't believe you're past 20 weeks already. I am sure all is going to be fine as you've had good check ups so far and no other issues rumbling away. Here's to 8 days time....

Cold a little better. Have you heard from Katey - hope she's ok?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Yes I exted Katey other night, she is doing ok, think she said test day is 25th so next friday... although that seems a long way away so maybe I'm remembering it wrong!

I'm really anxious at the moment, had watery discharge on and off and convinced its leaking fluid... I know its normla just want the scan to hurry up and come around.

God I'm feeling very tried today, off to meet a friend from work for dinner later, hope I'm up for it.

Glad cold a bit better,

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Have a good night. I had watery discharge too and was convinced it was amniotic fluid. Had an internal in the end and they took a swab, but everything was normal and as you know I was induced in the end. So don't worry for now, until they tell you to! Just keep a look out for it changing colour or getting an odour....

Off to serve an early meal. All of us need an early night.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't laugh but I even used some PH fish sticks to test what was coming out as your amniotic fluid has a higher ph than discharge!! I'm nuts!

Been out for meal with friend from work, was lovely but back killing me now.... need early night too.

Xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, you are nuts!!

Night sweetheart! Sweet dreams


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

How you doing today?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright thanks and you?

Treated myself to a trip to the shops and then a visit to Granny's as got caught up this week. What have you been up to?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello dear,

My back is back again.  Finding it hard to get to the computer.  Spoke to trading standards today about my laptop as really need that now and been advised of my next step.. so hopefully get it sorted before I'm too big to get to this comp!

Oh what did you get at the shops? I nearly just did something outragous... I lookeda t ebay premmie baby stuff and there was a bid for 3 cute hand knitted cardies!  starting bid at 49p and noone bidding....was so tempted.  That was my first look at baby things. mUst resisit for a few more weeks! 

Hows the cold?  Bleeding all stopped now?

June??
Tracey??

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Not outrageous at all. Despite my absolute worries, DH and I made our first purchases when we found out we were having a girl (at 20 weeks). We went straight to the shops after the scan and bought 3 girly outfits. I concentrated on them for the rest of the pregnancy and slowly began adding to them. As you are having three, it is going to be sooo expensive if you buy everything last minute at full price. Ebay items are a good idea as well as any sales that are on. Believe me honey, whether you buy clothes or toys or not, is not going to influence the outcome of your pregnancy. In contrast, it may just save you some money and give you some beautiful pieces to focus on and look forward to using.

As for me, bought a skirt, a pair of trousers that are going back, LO a swimming costume, trousers and top. Also a grobag. John Lewis - don't know if you have them near you, currently have some on offer. They're expensive, but when you find them under £15 are good value. I've tried LO in sheets/blanket only, but she gets tangled up in them and wakes up cold as they're all over the place. In the grobag she sleeps 11-13 hours every night. Been months since she's woken up in the night.

Hope you've had a good day? Not long now until the scan....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Oh so you had a good shop then!  Tim's sister has said that she is buying the LO's there grobags so I don't need to worry about them.  Yeah if all looking good on Thursday I may have a little shop! We'll see! 

I've had a dull day as ususal, popped around mum's this morning as my brother and his kids were over. Tim not here as usual and has phone switched off.  I just don't know what to do with him at the moment.  

You enjoying the sunshine?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes thanks. Went to a local nature reserve, had picnic and ice cream. Was going to see friends but their children have a bug, so have kept away....

What are we to do with Tim  ? Does he normally switch his phone off? Why? Is he trying to get as much cycling in as possible before the babies arrive? Is he really anxious about the pregnancy? No excuse, I know as you need the support right now yourself. Wish I could have a word with him!!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh that sounds nice!

Yes Tim always behaves in the same way.. sreams and shouts and dissapears on his bike for a while without his phone.  I'm trying to focus on me and the babies.. can't let myself get all upset by it all not fair on the LO's.

Anyway I need my lunch!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Very sensible! Four days to go and then Laura can go shopping  .... 

How's your day? When shall we get an update on 'The bump'?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bump pic?  Yes I will do another after my scan... assuming me and Tim are talking by then ... its pretty tough taking a pic of your own bump.. I have tried it!

Just woke from afternoon nap.. still feeling sleepy.

Hows work?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright thanks. Still busy and another lady off on hols this week, so more to do than usual.

What's Tim's problem? Is he worried he'll have to give up all his free time once the LO's are here? Or is he worried about the pregnancy? Or other? Doesn't he realise you need a lot of emotional support at the mo?

Can't his mum/sister have words?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim is as anxious as me about it all. He has a new job which means he is now managing 3 teams, he is tired, he is worried about the babies and worried about looking after the babies. Its a pretty stressful time I guess and me being needy I guess just tips him over the edge.  I did call his sister on Sunday and she called him in the evening but he pretended to her all was ok but she did say to him about looking afer me. He did stay in last night cook me dinner and do some cleaning.. so maybe it had an effect.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Makes sense. Throughout pregnancy DH and I could still only dream of holding a baby - alive and breathing - and continued to be scared and anxious at every twinge. People often think that getting pregnant is the end of the IF worries, but as you'll know it's just another stage and Tim is obviously feeling the strain too. Helps understand his actions, albeit he should be there for you, as you will shortly need him in a serious way! Hope his sister has a few more words with him....

Hope you've had a good day?

Wow, Wednesday tomorrow. Not long now  .

Off for an early night.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Yeah 2 more sleeps. I feel really anxious over this scan, not sure if its just because there has been a big gap or because I'm furthe along and have more to lose now? Anyway soon find out.

Had odd feeling today, thought I was going into labour or soemthing, can't explain the feelings, think it may have been baby 1 rolling around and doing weird things on my cervix.. called the hospital but didn't get a very helpful response from the midwife she just said it was baby pressure on my cervix, didn't really reassure me.  She had trouble understanding me and and kept shouting 'your trickling' and I was saying 'no, 22 weeks with triplets' went on for a while!!

You still busy? 

I had quite a busy day (for me) I painted the window frames again and baked some cakes and aranged for a repair man to come and mend the washing machine tomorrow!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope you're having fun with the repair man!

Well, I can't imagine the feelings you're having with three, as I know with just one there's enough turns and wriggles to be worrying that something is happening. It's totally normal to have 'feelings' low down, but I assure you you'd know if their birth was imminent. They've got hands and feet tickling and kicking you all over. My mother used to scare me when I was busy in the garden, climbing the rockery, lifting things etc, saying there's only a small plug between you and those babies popping out you know. But what she had seemingly forgotten is that you also need a cervix to dilate to 10cm and a lot of effort. I'm sure you're fine. Will be a good job when tomorrow is here.

Does Tim go with you to the scans? Are you still going for the 4d one?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thing is with premature labour you have no contractions or pain its quite different to  normal labour hence my constant worrying.  Lets hope my cervix is nice and long tom and that will put my mind at ease for a while.  Apparently you do have a change in discharge though so I'm constantly 'up there' checking things out!  

Very glad scan is tomorrow, very nervous for some reason but I'm better when I have facts even if its bad news of some sort.... i hate not knowing!

Yes Tim has come to them all.  Although he normally ends upin a panic as misses meeting at work as ALWAYS under estimates the time we are at the hospital (noramlly around 3 hours!) and drives me nuts... he just called to check what time it is and I told him straight not to stress me because he has been disorgansied and booked soemthing in at work! 

Reapir man not been yet!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Is that a good idea (keep going up there I mean) - just concerned about introducing infection  .

So how did you get on? Got the text thanks, but excited to hear all about it....

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry this is a cut and paste job as my back is killing me from all the sitting about today and laying flat on my back for 1 1/2 hours during scan..

Scan all went well, all the chiplets are growing well all weighing in at over 1lb now so thats good, the middle one was facing my back the whole time so I am back next week to rescan her as they couldn't do all the checks with her today.  My cervix has dropped a 10mm which i find worrying but obviouslt my consultant doesn't.  She was happy with everything and I hardly saw her, got another appointment in 3 weeks but no scan til I'm 28 weeks! Thats seems wrong to me so I'm a bit down, felt I didn't get to ask the questions I prepared as only saw her at the desk not even in her room.    I may try to get her email address and email her outlining my concerns.. I'm much better when I have time to construct things rather than on the spot!

Hopefully back later once I've rested back.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wonderful news Laura, that all looked well. Plus, you're being rescanned next week and having a further appointment 2 weeks later, where if you show concern or they do, then you may end up with another scan then too. If you can't get her email, type a letter with a summary of your worries, perhaps in a number list and post it first class, marked urgent. You could always highlight your email, then maybe your consultant/secretary will reply quickly.

So, did you get anything for the babies? When are you moving?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Yeah I think maybe I just worry too much... but I can't help it!  They are only scanning no.2 nest week.  To be honest I oddly don't worry about the babies its my cervix I worry about.  

Goodness I'm getting less and less able to do things, I felt terrble after the hosp yest (although did have to lay on my back for 1.5 hours) and my back was killing me. I'm finding sleeping even more difficult now too with neded the to use the loo all the time, I still feel shattered this morning.

Anyway got a few bits to buy online (nephew and BIL's birthday) so need to get on and order them otherwise they won't arrive in time.

Hows you? Anything happening of any interest this weekend?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope you're not feeling so tired today.... So when are you going to start buying things for the LO's? What about house moving? At this rate your mother will be packing everything and moving it all whilst you're in hospital giving birth  .

No major plans this weekend. Been too busy of late so taking it easy. Sister and nephews visited today after I'd done the housework. Tomorrow we're supposed to be at a 1st b'day party but LO is not so good (temperature, poorly tummy etc) so probably won't go. Might sort out garage instead.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh poor ole LO. She seems to have been poorly alot lately, bless her.  

I'm going to see a house tomorrow morning so will keep you posted.  Although I said I would buy stuff after this scan I can't.  I have a mental block! My confident got completely knocked couple of days ago when one of the twin mummies waters broke at 25 weeks, she lost one, other is in intensive care. Scared me so I'm back in denial again!!

I was quite organised at the begining packing up alot of boxes so there isn't too much left to pack up now, my sister has said she will come over and pack up the rest for em when we have a move date.

Oh sorting out the garage.. sounds like fun!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158456.0


----------

